# Ski Resort Closings 2014



## sf77 (Mar 17, 2014)

Many places have already announced that their closing weekends are coming up and some (ex.: Thunder Ridge) have already closed or are closing very soon. We all want to know when will my favorite ski resort stay open? Have any of the major resorts posted when they'll close, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2014)

MOST EVIL THREAD OF THE YEAR!!!!!!! :Uzi:


----------



## Tin (Mar 17, 2014)

Worst thread of 2014


----------



## planb420 (Mar 17, 2014)

ewwww


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Both Pico & Mt. Ellen announced Sun. March 30 closings. But that was announced before the season even began.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 17, 2014)

I dread the appearance of this thread every season.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah..this is a sad sight.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2014)

Wish it was 1980 s still they use to Have Hunter and K open every seasin to May and beyond i knos it knot possible now with buget smartneess and profitbality to kedp mountains in Business and us happy with chair lift to ride,.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 18, 2014)

lock this thread


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll be curious to see who is last to close in NH. Loaf will be last in ME and K last in VT but NH is a bit more up in the air.
Bretton Woods scheduled last day is 4/21 but I suppose Loon/Wildcat could possibly challenge and try and open the wknd after.


----------



## Wyatte74 (Mar 18, 2014)

there's always South America ya'll!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 18, 2014)

Wyatte74 said:


> there's always South America ya'll!



They won't open until June


----------



## Wyatte74 (Mar 18, 2014)

shhhhh


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> They won't open until June



Go right from K to SA


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 18, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Go right from K to SA



That would be the life my friend!


----------



## slatham (Mar 18, 2014)

Based on current forecasts over the next couple of weeks -looks like midwinter conditions continue - and then the long range outlook into April, areas will close due to a lack of people before they close due to a lack of snow.


----------



## dlague (Mar 18, 2014)

Gunstock ends night skiing this Saturday 3/22 and the season on 4/6.

While March 30th we will see some closures - April 6th is shaping up to be the bigger day.

Wow this is starting to suck!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 18, 2014)

Don't forget New Zealand!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 18, 2014)

What pisses me off about CO resorts is that they'll have a set date to close before they even open for the season, and they won't budge on moving that date back unless there is like 2 feet of snow, and even then, they'll just extend the closing date to that weekend

Wouldn't be surprised if a few resorts close this year while still 100% open


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2014)

Pats Peak 3/30


----------



## hammer (Mar 18, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Pats Peak 3/30


Don't they usually set that at the beginning of the season?  When I had a season's pass a few years back I do remember they stayed open longer because they had the snow and the people...


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 18, 2014)

I hope wildcat stays open to April 19th so I can ski free on my birthday!


----------



## Quietman (Mar 18, 2014)

hammer said:


> Don't they usually set that at the beginning of the season?  When I had a season's pass a few years back I do remember they stayed open longer because they had the snow and the people...



Planned from the beginning.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 18, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I'll be curious to see who is last to close in NH. Loaf will be last in ME and K last in VT but NH is a bit more up in the air.
> Bretton Woods scheduled last day is 4/21 but I suppose Loon/Wildcat could possibly challenge and try and open the wknd after.



Wildcat right now is claiming that they are aiming for May 1. While they don't have much snowmaking up top, the cold temperatures might just allow it. They were blowing a couple weeks ago on Polecat to patch things up.

I fear that the Cat and other may not shoot for the last weekend in April due to Easter being the 3rd weekend. In the past when Easter falls late in April a bunch of mountains closed "because nobody came". Of course nobody comes when it's Easter, but that does not mean next weekend will be same.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2014)

slatham said:


> Based on current forecasts over the next couple of weeks -looks like midwinter conditions continue - and then the long range outlook into April, areas will close due to a lack of people before they close due to a lack of snow.




The skiing/boarding community needs to rise up and mount a major campaign about kids spring sports NOT starting until at least May 1st so that more people will want to, and have the weekend time to, keep going to the mountains until the snow finally melts out whenever that may be!!!


----------



## polski (Mar 18, 2014)

Look, if we need to have this thread every year at least spin it as "Ski Resorts Staying Open The Latest"


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 18, 2014)

drjeff said:


> The skiing/boarding community needs to rise up and mount a major campaign about kids spring sports NOT starting until at least May 1st so that more people will want to, and have the weekend time to, keep going to the mountains until the snow finally melts out whenever that may be!!!



Good luck with that Dr J.  I love spring sports.  Nothing beats pulling up to the lift with nobody in line.  Killington (and a couple of others) will still be open after I put them away for the season.(Easter this year)  As long as there's lift served within a comfortable drive I'm happy.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2014)

drjeff said:


> The skiing/boarding community needs to rise up and mount a major campaign about kids spring sports NOT starting until at least May 1st so that more people will want to, and have the weekend time to, keep going to the mountains until the snow finally melts out whenever that may be!!!



Soccer starts April 4th in town. I'm currently planning a trip that weekend. 1st grade soccer can wait a week ...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Soccer starts April 4th in town. I'm currently planning a trip that weekend. 1st grade soccer can wait a week ...



Are they playing indoors, cause nobody is playing outside by then.  Fields are going to be a sloppy mess.  And i LOVE that fact.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2014)

2knees said:


> Are they playing indoors, cause nobody is playing outside by then.  Fields are going to be a sloppy mess.  And i LOVE that fact.



Yeah, that's their desired start time. I still have 2-4 inches of snow over most of my yard.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Planned from the beginning.
> 
> View attachment 11833



Yup - They have the snow mobile hill climb on the 5th so they can't stay open.


----------



## makado420 (Mar 18, 2014)

There will be snow for awhile after the mountains close just going to take alittle effort to get those lines 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Quietman (Mar 18, 2014)

makado420 said:


> There will be snow for awhile after the mountains close just going to take alittle effort to get those lines
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Crotched closed on 4/7 last year, this is from 4/21 when I skied top to bottom with 1 small step over.  I had a good time climbing, watching the sunset, and skiing down.  Did it 8 times last year.


----------



## makado420 (Mar 18, 2014)

That's awesome man that's stuff I like to here sounds like u have a real love for skiing 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Mar 18, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Crotched closed on 4/7 last year, this is from 4/21 when I skied top to bottom with 1 small step over.  I had a good time climbing, watching the sunset, and skiing down.  Did it 8 times last year.
> 
> View attachment 11842



There will be bumps on UFO until May. Hell of a base there. Jupiters has had bare spots almost all year though.


----------



## fahz (Mar 19, 2014)

Windham is another that has a set date.  I believe it is the last weekend in March & they probably will be at 100% coverage too


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 19, 2014)

2knees said:


> Are they playing indoors, cause nobody is playing outside by then.  Fields are going to be a sloppy mess.  And i LOVE that fact.



Soccer started the weekend of 3/9 in my town and softball starts 3/29.  Turf fields.  Sucks for skiing as its looking increasingly likely that I'm done for the season.  Still debating a trip to Northern VT the weekend of 4/11-13.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 19, 2014)

mikec142 said:


> Soccer started the weekend of 3/9 in my town and softball starts 3/29.  Turf fields.  Sucks for skiing as its looking increasingly likely that I'm done for the season.  Still debating a trip to Northern VT the weekend of 4/11-13.



Soccer is in full swing for my girls.  Training is year round but now games start back up this weekend, which will force us to come home Saturday nights, or early Sunday morning for the rest of the season....And we will miss Okemo's closing weekend (4/13) altogether because of a tournament in New Jersey, which is NOT sitting very well with me.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Soccer is in full swing for my girls.  Training is year round but now games start back up this weekend, which will force us to come home Saturday nights, or early Sunday morning for the rest of the season....And we will miss Okemo's closing weekend (4/13) altogether because of a tournament in New Jersey, which is NOT sitting very well with me.



No spring soccer in my town but baseball/softball evals/tryouts start this weekend. Also LAX is starting up as well. Fields still have 2 feet of snow so it will only be indoor for a while...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2014)

I feel for you guys getting your season cut short due to sporting obligations from your kids.  I think it was 2nd grade I started playing soccer, basketball and baseball.  I quit them all by 5th grade as I didn't want to miss out on skiing for any other sport.  In HS I played lax and football, but I went to high school in VT, so it didn't cut into skiing so much as the other sports did when we lived down in Mass.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I feel for you guys getting your season cut short due to sporting obligations from your kids.  I think it was 2nd grade I started playing soccer, basketball and baseball.  I quit them all by 5th grade as I didn't want to miss out on skiing for any other sport.  In HS I played lax and football, but I went to high school in VT, so it didn't cut into skiing so much as the other sports did when we lived down in Mass.



I have dissuaded my kids from playing basketball. It would ruin my Feb Vaca if they play in high school. It has worked so far and 2 out of the 3 hate basketball. See they can be brain washed!


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 19, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I have dissuaded my kids from playing basketball. It would ruin my Feb Vaca if they play in high school. It has worked so far and 2 out of the 3 hate basketball. See they can be brain washed!



I don't push basketball for my girls either.  Between soccer and softball being year round sports at this point and a desire on all of our parts to ski as much as possible, I just don't see any room for hoops.


----------



## dlague (Mar 19, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Soccer is in full swing for my girls.  Training is year round but now games start back up this weekend, which will force us to come home Saturday nights, or early Sunday morning for the rest of the season....And we will miss Okemo's closing weekend (4/13) altogether because of a tournament in New Jersey, which is NOT sitting very well with me.



None of our kids have any interest in Winter season sports since we ski/snowboard quite a bit.  However, Football playoffs dampened early season plans for skiing one or twice and now LAX season is starting and we found out that practices are TU, TH, and SU (middle of the day grrrrr!).

Tying this back to closings, I am finding ourselves with too many prepaids because it looks like Sundays will be a no go!  We are looking to see if our son can carpool to practice with a friend.  Closing dates are approaching fast even with more snow being predicted for tonight and this weekend.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 19, 2014)

Saddleback closing 4/20---will be one of the deepest snow packs into April among any mtn in the NE.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Saddleback closing 4/20---will be one of the deepest snow packs into April among any mtn in the NE.



Skied the back last week. Thursday the glades had no bare spots nor could you see a stump. Saturday it was already getting bony at the tops of the glade runs. Also the tops of the runs over at the Kennabago steeps were pretty blown off as well. 
On a good note they should be getting a shot of refresh tonight - 6" or so.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I feel for you guys getting your season cut short due to sporting obligations from your kids.  I think it was 2nd grade I started playing soccer, basketball and baseball.  I quit them all by 5th grade as I didn't want to miss out on skiing for any other sport.  In HS I played lax and football, but I went to high school in VT, so it didn't cut into skiing so much as the other sports did when we lived down in Mass.



In my case, I would skip some of the games early but I got roped into coaching 4 years ago.  Now I coach two travel teams for soccer so I have no clue how i'm going to get around this.  I am not quitting skiing at my favorite time of year though.  Midweek i guess and a little leaning on the assistant coach to handle some games by himself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2014)

2knees said:


> In my case, I would skip some of the games early but I got roped into coaching 4 years ago.  Now I coach two travel teams for soccer so I have no clue how i'm going to get around this.  I am not quitting skiing at my favorite time of year though.  Midweek i guess and a little leaning on the assistant coach to handle some games by himself.



That's what you get for being a good dad / citizen.

sucker


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't worry guys, it will all come to pass. My daughter was active in sports when she was young & it sometimes cut into my skiing time. I'm now retired & can ski pretty much anytime I want while she is just starting a full time career. The circle of life.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 19, 2014)

My kids never did organized sports. My daughter skis with me.


----------



## 180 (Mar 19, 2014)

No spring sports allowed


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 19, 2014)

180 said:


> No spring sports allowed



unless it's skiing


----------



## Edd (Mar 19, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Skied the back last week. Thursday the glades had no bare spots nor could you see a stump. Saturday it was already getting bony at the tops of the glade runs. Also the tops of the runs over at the Kennabago steeps were pretty blown off as well.



Skied it on Mon and Tue this week. Overall things were in outstanding shape. We had perfect sunny days and nobody was there. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 20, 2014)

NH mtns have announced tentative closing dates:
Black NH 3/30
Bretton Woods 4/21
Cranmore 3/30
Dartmouth Skiway 3/30
King Pine 3/30
Pats 3/30

The possible later season players (Loon, Cannon, Wildcat, WV) have not announced which I take as a good sign that they are still trying to gauge future demand.


----------



## wakenbacon (Mar 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> The possible later season players (Loon, Cannon, Wildcat, WV) have not announced which I take as a good sign that they are still trying to gauge future demand.



I heard loon has been up 300 skiers per midweek day this year, hopefully this keeps up and they stay open later.


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2014)

Talked to a Gunstock employee and he mention that there was a strong possibility of closing while still 100% of the trails still skiable due to a hard closing date.  Sad to hear that!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2014)

Yawgoo just put up on their FB page that they're done for the season as of today. They did put the caveat in that if a storm hits soon that they might spin the lifts again. They still apparently have a good base, but its getting quite mushy


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2014)

2knees said:


> In my case, I would skip some of the games early but I got roped into coaching 4 years ago.  Now I coach two travel teams for soccer so I have no clue how i'm going to get around this.  I am not quitting skiing at my favorite time of year though.  Midweek i guess and a little leaning on the assistant coach to handle some games by himself.



Just got word that my sons Sunday practice has been cancelled due to the new snow we just got and the potential of new snow on Saturday.  So we are now getting and extra day that was originally planned but cancelled because of LAX practice.  Gotta love Mother Nature.  Nice when there is a valid excuse!

Was looking ahead in Liftopia for deals around mid April and not much there!


----------



## watkin (Mar 20, 2014)

Vermont Closing Dates were just announced..   I am shocked at the amount of March dates here, although glad to see some in May as well:

Cochran’s Ski Area: March 23, 2014
Suicide Six Ski Area: March 23, 2014
Northeast Slopes: March 30, 2014
Middlebury College Snow Bowl: March 30, 2014
Quechee Ski Area: March 30, 2014
Pico Mountain: March 30, 2014
Bolton Valley: April 6, 2014
Bromley Mountain: April 6, 2014
Magic Mountain: April 6, 2014
Q Burke Mountain: April 6, 2014
Mount Snow: mid-April
Okemo Mountain Resort: April 13, 2014
Stratton Mountain Resort: April 13, 2014
Smugglers’ Notch Resort: April 13, 2014
Stowe Mountain Resort: April 20, 2014
Sugarbush Resort: May 4, 2014
Jay Peak Resort: May 11, 2014
Killington Resort: TBD
Mad River Glen: TBD


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 20, 2014)

watkin said:


> Vermont Closing Dates were just announced..   I am shocked at the amount of March dates here, although glad to see some in May as well:
> 
> Cochran’s Ski Area: March 23, 2014
> Suicide Six Ski Area: March 23, 2014
> ...



Rumor is that Burke may operate for a few weekends after April 6.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2014)

watkin said:


> Vermont Closing Dates were just announced..   I am shocked at the amount of March dates here, although glad to see some in May as well:
> 
> Cochran’s Ski Area: March 23, 2014
> Suicide Six Ski Area: March 23, 2014
> ...



It seems weather wise things are just getting going this season.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 20, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> It seems weather wise things are just getting going this season.



Seriously, what a bummer!


----------



## Masskier (Mar 20, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Rumor is that Burke may operate for a few weekends after April 6.



I heard that also.  They also may extend their lift hours.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 20, 2014)

Abominable said:


> Seriously, what a bummer!



The sun gets very strong this time of year. A few warm days in April will really eat up the pack if temps don't drop below freezing at night.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## otisshirley (Mar 20, 2014)

Wachusett says April 13.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 20, 2014)

Best way to keep many mountains open is to continue to ski as much as you did in the winter months. It would be hard to close if they are continuing to turn a profit


----------



## boston_e (Mar 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Best way to keep many mountains open is to continue to ski as much as you did in the winter months. It would be hard to close if they are continuing to turn a profit



I would assume anyone interested enough to be on this thread pretty much does.  For the most part, It's the one or two trips a year types that assume the snow is gone in the mountains once they can't see it out their back window.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Best way to keep many mountains open is to continue to ski as much as you did in the winter months. It would be hard to close if they are continuing to turn a profit



Hopefully my injuries are behind me - I plan on doing my part!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boston_e (Mar 20, 2014)

watkin said:


> Vermont Closing Dates were just announced..   I am shocked at the amount of March dates here, although glad to see some in May as well:
> 
> Cochran’s Ski Area: March 23, 2014
> Suicide Six Ski Area: March 23, 2014
> ...



Picos website earlier today referenced pushing back their closing date based on the conditions.


----------



## dlague (Mar 21, 2014)

boston_e said:


> I would assume anyone interested enough to be on this thread pretty much does.  For the most part, It's the one or two trips a year types that assume the snow is gone in the mountains once they can't see it out their back window.



We will be out there until Killington closes!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking out the window here at Killington I would think that if this weather pattern continues and things stay cold you could easily ski to May from central VT on up. I can't believe any resort would close in March.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 21, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Looking out the window here at Killington I would think that if this weather pattern continues and things stay cold you could easily ski to May from central VT on up. I can't believe any resort would close in March.



It's not dependent on snow in a lot of cases. Many of these hills simply won't pull the business necessary to pay to keep the lifts turning.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 21, 2014)

Spring sports just forces me to ski midweek...I'll just make up the work in the summer..lol


----------



## polski (Mar 21, 2014)

watkin said:


> Vermont Closing Dates were just announced..   I am shocked at the amount of March dates here, although glad to see some in May as well:
> 
> (snip)



Is the point of these announcements so mountains get the most possible business before they close - "ski it while you can"? I understand how/why demand drops off the deeper you get into spring but it just seems incongruous, and perhaps ill-advised from a marketing perspective (especially if you're already selling next year's season passes), to announce a throw-in-the-towel date when it's still so cold and snowy.

As an MRG shareholder I am biased but I really like their approach: Stay open as long as it's safe/won't damage terrain and at least 50% of costs can be covered - which means merely 28 lift tickets sold per day. MRG opening/closing policy


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> I can't believe any resort would close in March.



Well save for Pico and Quechee (kind of) none of the March closings are "resorts" per se.  More like community ski hills that draw limited destination skiers.  

Does K allow Pico only pass holders to ski there when they shut Pico down for the season?  If not I would think k it would be good form to maybe offer half off on the spring beast pass.


----------



## canobie#1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yawgoo Valley is done for the season.  

Why the hell did whaleback close so early?  I passsed it today and there was a groomer out on the face..


----------



## Edd (Mar 21, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Yawgoo Valley is done for the season.
> 
> Why the hell did whaleback close so early?  I passsed it today and there was a groomer out on the face..



Grooming could be for an end of season party for the staff. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Why the hell did whaleback close so early?



$$$$

same reason any other ski area closes with skiable terrain still available.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jackson Hole is closing April 6 with a YTD snowfall so far of 453" & a reported 129" base.


----------



## Edd (Mar 22, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Jackson Hole is closing April 6 with a YTD snowfall so far of 453" & a reported 129" base.



That's nuts. I guess it speaks to the remoteness of the place. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 22, 2014)

Edd said:


> Grooming could be for an end of season party for the staff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Probably for a snowmobile hill climb.  I believe that is part of the reason Pats sets a hard close date.  I think they have a snowmobile hill climb.  Pretty lame in my book....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbob (Mar 22, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Yawgoo Valley is done for the season.
> 
> Why the hell did whaleback close so early?  I passsed it today and there was a groomer out on the face..



 As  I passed by yesterday they were using a snowmobile to help strip the mnt of the fencing. I was also surprised to see it groomed out and closed.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 22, 2014)

Burke started extending its operating time to 5:00 starting this weekend.


----------



## puckoach (Mar 22, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> I heard loon has been up 300 skiers per midweek day this year, hopefully this keeps up and they stay open later.



If this is true, hard for them to justify that they have closed 7 Brothers lift mid-weeks.


----------



## puckoach (Mar 22, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> I hope wildcat stays open to April 19th so I can ski free on my birthday!



I thought I had heard new ownership ceased the Birthday freebie.

As a February guy, used this a number of times


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Does K allow Pico only pass holders to ski there when they shut Pico down for the season?  If not I would think k it would be good form to maybe offer half off on the spring beast pass.


K Express card holders, K mid week pass holders & Pico pass holders can buy the spring pass for $20 off ($179). Not really a good deal if you ask me. Being a mid week pass holder the only thing I care about is if they go to a weekend only schedule in May they let us ski weekends. In the past they have.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pico has already announced they will be closing March 29, 2015.


----------



## gib (Mar 22, 2014)

Was at Mt Abram today and there is tons of snow, 100% coverage including the new snow they got today. They stated they will be closing the 5th of April. Seems like a short amount of time for them to close when they have a lot of snow they could probably stay open tip mid April or so. Just sad they will waste that potential business.


Gib


----------



## Quietman (Mar 24, 2014)

Crotched is down to Fri-Sun this week, unless we get snow on Wed which seems very unlikely.  I hope that will allow them to try for the 4/5-4/6 weekend when Pat's will be closed.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 24, 2014)

Pico I can understand - Killington doesn't invest to much into that hill anymore. But Mt. Ellen is unbelievable to me. I can only guess that traffic/use goes down to nothing and it no longer makes sense to keep it open.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm just wondering if a lot of resorts located on public land have set operation periods built into their special use permits or leases. Other resorts have to deal with operational loses verses keeping a few skiers happy at the end of the year. It would be interesting to see how much a daily operations budget is for a said resort and then figure out how many ticket sales are needed to make a buck. Based on my experience last weekend at the local resort, they were operating at a loss. During the week, its got to be even worse.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 24, 2014)

gib said:


> Was at Mt Abram today and there is tons of snow, 100% coverage including the new snow they got today. They stated they will be closing the 5th of April. Seems like a short amount of time for them to close when they have a lot of snow they could probably stay open tip mid April or so. Just sad they will waste that potential business.
> 
> 
> Gib



If they said they are closing April 5th then they extended the season a week. Mt. Ellen was originally slated to close March 30th.


----------



## dl (Mar 24, 2014)

Heard that Attitash is planning on closing the weekend of April 6 but that they may try to open weekends after that depending on weather, conditions, demand, etc. They are hoping to run Wildcat through the end of April and possibly longer. There is plenty of snow at both areas right now so unless things change dramatically, snow/coverage shouldn't be the issue.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 24, 2014)

dl said:


> Heard that Attitash is planning on closing the weekend of April 6 but that they may try to open weekends after that depending on weather, conditions, demand, etc. They are hoping to run Wildcat through the end of April and possibly longer. There is plenty of snow at both areas right now so unless things change dramatically, snow/coverage shouldn't be the issue.



That sounds about right. Attitash always throws in the towel early. If they go for the first week in April it will be because day ticket sales are still acceptably high. They will definitely have the snow to go well into April if they want to.

Wildcat is a different story entirely. Their manmade depths are not very deep on the upper mountain this year. If they try to go late it will likely be with just the lower mountain. It is very hard to predict what depths will be like at the end of April. Snow can melt very  very fast at that time of year if the air is humid and night time temperatures stay above freezing.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2014)

mbedle said:


> I'm just wondering if a lot of resorts located on public land have set operation periods built into their special use permits or leases. Other resorts have to deal with operational loses verses keeping a few skiers happy at the end of the year. It would be interesting to see how much a daily operations budget is for a said resort and then figure out how many ticket sales are needed to make a buck. Based on my experience last weekend at the local resort, they were operating at a loss. During the week, its got to be even worse.



Out west yes.  In the east none that I'm aware of.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Out west yes.  In the east none that I'm aware of.



I know that Wachusett does. They have a hard deadline set by their lease with the state after which time they have to cease operations and open the road to the summit.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (Mar 24, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Yawgoo Valley is done for the season.
> 
> Why the hell did whaleback close so early?  I passsed it today and there was a groomer out on the face..



Aside from being a local hill they also scheduled this:

http://www.rockthehillsvt.com/Rock_The_Hills/2014_Motor_Mayhem.html


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Out west yes.  In the east none that I'm aware of.



Well I think one of the biggest factors for some mountains are off season commitments. Mostly in the form of weddings. Good luck telling a bride that they are going to have to postpone their wedding because of skiers. Not sure when weddings start at Wachusett but I went to one in early May last year so I'm sure they want to give themselves a few weeks to clean up the lodge and what not.


----------



## dlague (Mar 24, 2014)

Lots of competing forces that cause ski areas to close - here are a few!


many of the part-time staff and already focused on summer employment (many start training in April)
families who have kids in Spring sports typically will lose the weekend or at least one day (we are in that boat)
not much new ticket based revenue since mostly pass holders are visiting
right now there is hardly any snow south of Concord NH (any new snow will melt fast) so golf, biking and other summer related activities have already started
resorts with summer events want time to switch over to summer mode
some people just do not like soft spring conditions (probably the same people who do not like early season conditions
not a big commitment to ski areas for April vacations


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 24, 2014)

Elk Mountain my day tripping hill in PA closes for the season this Saturday March 29th. 

As of today they're 98% open with a 3.5' - 6' base!


----------



## dlague (Mar 24, 2014)

Crotched Mountain

We are Closed  Monday 3/24 through Thursday 3/27

*Check back often as operations this week may change. We are closely watching the developing storm this week.

Friday 3/28 (Weather Permitting)

Saturday 3/29:   9am to 5pm
Sunday 3/30:   9am to 5pm


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2014)

〽❄❅;834133 said:
			
		

> Elk Mountain my day tripping hill in PA closes for the season this Saturday March 29th.
> 
> As of today they're 98% open with a 3.5' - 6' base!



Cheap bastards


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2014)

Blue Mountain announced they'll close April 6th.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## 4aprice (Mar 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Blue Mountain announced they'll close April 6th.



Camelback goes to the 12th.  After that they start removing snow to get the water park ready.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 25, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Camelback goes to the 12th.  After that they start removing snow to get the water park ready.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Removing snow? Wild.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 25, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Camelback goes to the 12th.  After that they start removing snow to get the water park ready.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Just make it a luge instead.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 25, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> Removing snow? Wild.



Yep, saw them do it last year.  The paths to the top of the water slides are underneath.   The interesting thing is (and they have talked about this in the past) they could continue skiing on the east side if they wanted to.  Maybe when the Hotel/indoor water park is finished.  They have also talked about expansion over there.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 25, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Yep, saw them do it last year.  The paths to the top of the water slides are underneath.   The interesting thing is (and they have talked about this in the past) they could continue skiing on the east side if they wanted to.  Maybe when the Hotel/indoor water park is finished.  They have also talked about expansion over there.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



That all makes a lot of sense, and good to hear that they are thinking about expansion. I've been there in summer and winter, so I know that you can ski over the lazy river location, too. I can't imagine they have enough guests to justify lengthening the ski season, anyway.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 26, 2014)

〽❄❅;834133 said:
			
		

> Elk Mountain my day tripping hill in PA closes for the season this Saturday March 29th.
> 
> As of today they're 98% open with a 3.5' - 6' base!



I have two vouchers / passes and am not gonna get there.  Message me if you'd like them.  Could probably overnight them today so you could ski either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 26, 2014)

Abominable said:


> I have two vouchers / passes and am not gonna get there.  Message me if you'd like them.  Could probably overnight them today so you could ski either Friday or Saturday.


Thank you for the offer but i won't be going there then.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 26, 2014)

〽❄❅;834635 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the offer but i won't be going there then.



You're welcome.  Offer is open to anyone.  Would need to get in the mail or Fedex today (or meet in the city if you work here).  Would hate to see them go to waste.  Not looking for anything in return.


----------



## pcampbell (Mar 26, 2014)

Mt Ellen is closed after this weekend....... who is skinning Mt Ellen on monday?


----------



## Quietman (Mar 26, 2014)

gib said:


> Was at Mt Abram today and there is tons of snow, 100% coverage including the new snow they got today. They stated they will be closing the 5th of April. Seems like a short amount of time for them to close when they have a lot of snow they could probably stay open tip mid April or so. Just sad they will waste that potential business.
> Gib



Just got an email from the GM at Mt Abram.  The main bearing on the return bullwheel of the "Way Back Machine" (summit double) has failed.  Good news it that they will try to stay open using the Maine T-bar and the Westside double through the 5th and possibly weekends through 4/17.  I wish them luck as they are one of my favorites.

_"Beginning tomorrow through April 5th, an all day weekend lift ticket will be just $30, for both the T Bar and Westside. 

At this point, we are considering an extend season by adding two additional weekends, opening the T Bar only with burgers, hot dogs and cold beers in the sun for the weekend of April 12-13 as well as possibly the 19th-20th, weather conditions permitting. We will make an announcement on Thursday morning April 10th and April 17th for the following weekend. Lift tickets will be just $20._"


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 27, 2014)

Cannon just announced they are spinning lifts an extra wknd---closing day 4/20


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 27, 2014)

The unofficial word is that Burke is considering extending their season.  They are going to assess the situation closer to their April 6th closing date.  If the conditions warrant, they may open for another weekend or two.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 27, 2014)

Abominable said:


> You're welcome.  Offer is open to anyone.  Would need to get in the mail or Fedex today (or meet in the city if you work here).  Would hate to see them go to waste.  Not looking for anything in return.



If I am not too late, I would love to get those Elk vouchers to use Saturday.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The unofficial word is that Burke is considering extending their season.  They are going to assess the situation closer to their April 6th closing date.  If the conditions warrant, they may open for another weekend or two.



Translation, they're working on getting Michaela Shriffrin to come back and make an appearance at Burke and Burke Mtn Academy that weekend, but aren't sure logistically if it can happen


----------



## dlague (Mar 27, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The unofficial word is that Burke is considering extending their season.  They are going to assess the situation closer to their April 6th closing date.  If the conditions warrant, they may open for another weekend or two.



Hoping this is the case at other resorts!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm not sure how this thread got to eleventy-million pages, but does anyone know if Smuggs is likely to extend the season? (Based on what they've done prior years)

Their website says:



> *Sunday, April 6*
> 
> *Final day for Winter programming and lift operations on Morse and Madonna Mountains.*



I want to book a week up there and stay on-property from April 12 - April 19, and god knows there's plenty of snow, but I aint booking if they're only keeping Sterling open.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 27, 2014)

Great hiking on Madonna that time of year.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not sure how this thread got to eleventy-million pages, but does anyone know if Smuggs is likely to extend the season? (Based on what they've done prior years)
> 
> Their website says:
> 
> ...



Boy, I could see them going with a hard close like a lot of the west, I think that's their rep.  That Jersey spring break caught a lot of us skiers with our plans for out west. (or non-plans as it turned out, next year)  At least several of late season kings will be harvesting corn.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 27, 2014)

Best bet for that week-   Sugarloaf.  no contest.


----------



## sf77 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mohawk, in Cornwall, CT, is closing on Sunday, March 30th. This will be their FREE CUSTOMER APPRECIATION DAY!!



> Traditionally, we celebrate our fantastic season by saying THANK YOU to all of our valued guests, and will offer FREE lift tickets to everyone who visits us on our last day of operations, Sunday, March 30, 2014.


----------



## dlague (Mar 27, 2014)

Last day open the 29th which is a Saturday  - Dartmouth Skiway - why not Sunday like others that are done after this weekend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2014)

oldtimer said:


> *Great hiking on Madonna that time of year*.



Way too much work for one run. 

  I'd rather lap Sterling, hike the Long trail and do the slackcountry if it came to that, but the reality is I just wouldntn book a week at Smuggs if they're not going to be spinning Madonna + Sterling. 

  Jay Peak might be in order instead if Smuggs wimps out and closes with tons of snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> *some people just do not like soft spring conditions*



Probably Communists.



4aprice said:


> Camelback goes to the 12th.  After that *they start removing snow*



Definitely Communists.


----------



## Masskier (Mar 27, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The unofficial word is that Burke is considering extending their season.  They are going to assess the situation closer to their April 6th closing date.  If the conditions warrant, they may open for another weekend or two.



They just announced that they will open for April 12-13th weekend.  If they do well they could extend even longer.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> Last day open the 29th which is a Saturday  - Dartmouth Skiway - why not Sunday like others that are done after this weekend.



I wonder if it has to do with the forecast for Sunday. Might not be a very pretty day on the hill, even fully clad in Gore-tex!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2014)

sf77 said:


> Mohawk, in Cornwall, CT, is closing on Sunday, March 30th. This will be their FREE CUSTOMER APPRECIATION DAY!!



Snorkels might be needed on Sunday, and not for powder purposes.  The local Hartford area meterologist I was wacthing as I was on the treadmill this AM said that Sunday could see 2-3" of rain (if not more) across CT


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Probably Communists.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely Communists.



I can confirm this.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 28, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I wonder if it has to do with the forecast for Sunday. Might not be a very pretty day on the hill, even fully clad in Gore-tex!



Dartmouth Skiway is hosting a Rock The Hills snowmobile climb on Sunday. Suppose they could just put the sleds on 1 side and let skiers go the other side but maybe slednecks and skiers wouldn't mix too well in the lodge


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 28, 2014)

These snowmobile hill climbs are more of a threat to the length of the ski season than I had realized.  I can think of at least three ski areas that have to accommodate hill climbs.  

For smaller ski areas, it's hard to fault the scheduling of a hill climb.  I can't imagine they would get more revenue from skiing.


----------



## dlague (Mar 28, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Dartmouth Skiway is hosting a Rock The Hills snowmobile climb on Sunday. Suppose they could just put the sleds on 1 side and let skiers go the other side but maybe slednecks and skiers wouldn't mix too well in the lodge



Especially there - no bar!


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 28, 2014)

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2014)

Mount Snow's GM announced today on the passholders site that if the snow and business is there, that they will be having their annual "hunt for the Golden Egg" scavenger hunt on Sunday April 20th (although it was mentioned that they could move it up a week if situations dictated), so one can presume that at least weekends only (no word on if/when daily operations will become weekend only operations yet) Moutn Snow will be operating through April 20th


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 28, 2014)

Berkshire East closing Saturday 3/29.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 28, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Berkshire East closing Saturday 3/29.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



I am kicking myself for not going out there this season.  I will be sure to check them out next year though!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not sure how this thread got to eleventy-million pages, but does anyone know if Smuggs is likely to extend the season? .



I'm only on page 4.You need to adjust your posts per page settings to 40.


----------



## dlague (Mar 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not sure how this thread got to eleventy-million pages, but does anyone know if Smuggs is likely to extend the season? (Based on what they've done prior years)
> 
> I want to book a week up there and stay on-property from April 12 - April 19, and god knows there's plenty of snow, but I aint booking if they're only keeping Sterling open.



Their website says: Sunday, April 20 is the planned final day for skiing and riding operations on Sterling Mountain, weather permitting.  However, I just called them and they plan on keeping Madonna open as well - weather permitting!  Morse will be extend a week.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> *Their website says: Sunday, April 20 is the planned final day for skiing and riding operations on Sterling Mountain, weather permitting.  However, I just called them and they plan on keeping Madonna open as well - weather permitting! * Morse will be extend a week.



I knew the Sterling info, but the best glades (other than slackcountry) are off Madonna, and when I called last night they told me nothing was set in stone regarding keeping Madonna open or not.  So if the person you called is more knowledgeable that's great news.   

I also told them that while it's "weather permitting", you SHOULD make an announcement one way or another, because the "there's not enough business to stay open" thing becomes a self-fullfilling prophecy after a while is people THINK (or are unsure) you'll be closed.  I want to book a week staying on property at Smuggs from 04/12 - 04/19 but I'm sure not going to book (or might book a competitor) until/if they announce Madonna will stay open until 04/20.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 28, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> This thread makes me sad.



+1


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 28, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> If I am not too late, I would love to get those Elk vouchers to use Saturday.


…if by chance you are to late i have three lift tickets that have $10 off coupons printed on them which you can have. (that is assuming you're located around Philly to get them). The rain isn't supposed to start till 4ish Saturday afternoon. You should have fun on Tunkhannock! 

I was at Elk yesterday, it softened up nicely by noon, beautiful corn all thru to closing. 

Unfortunately they wouldn't open Tunk because the side under the lift was shear ice! Everything in the middle and to the skiers left was just screaming "ski us", new snow from Tuesday nights 2" was wind sculpted and waiting for us in the troff of the bumps!!! I was told it was bulletproof ice underneath and the high parts of the bumps hard as rock. Ski patrol were afraid people who think they're better skiers then they really are would ski the trail just because it was there and get killed on it. 

At around 2ish i was standing at the edge of Tunk with three locals who are excellent skiers/ex racers, we were thinking about ducking the rope. I wouldn't have done it on my own but would've been fine if i followed their line and would've joined in only they decided not to ski it, i don't doubt they knew what they were doing with that call.


----------



## dlague (Mar 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I knew the Sterling info, but the best glades (other than slackcountry) are off Madonna, and when I called last night they told me nothing was set in stone regarding keeping Madonna open or not.  So if the person you called is more knowledgeable that's great news.
> 
> I also told them that while it's "weather permitting", you SHOULD make an announcement one way or another, because the "there's not enough business to stay open" thing becomes a self-fullfilling prophecy after a while is people THINK (or are unsure) you'll be closed.  I want to book a week staying on property at Smuggs from 04/12 - 04/19 but I'm sure not going to book (or might book a competitor) until/if they announce Madonna will stay open until 04/20.



Actually the guy that told me also said that it has not been officially announced for what it is worth.  He did say they have been talking about a bunch.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I knew the Sterling info, but the best glades (other than slackcountry) are off Madonna, and when I called last night they told me nothing was set in stone regarding keeping Madonna open or not.  So if the person you called is more knowledgeable that's great news.
> 
> I also told them that while it's "weather permitting", you SHOULD make an announcement one way or another, because the "there's not enough business to stay open" thing becomes a self-fullfilling prophecy after a while is people THINK (or are unsure) you'll be closed.  I want to book a week staying on property at Smuggs from 04/12 - 04/19 but I'm sure not going to book (or might book a competitor) until/if they announce Madonna will stay open until 04/20.



Glad you gave your 2 cents for all of us.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> Actually *the guy that told me also said that it has not been officially announced for what it is worth.  He did say they have been talking about a bunch.*



Well, **** or get off the pot, to put it crassly.  Honestly, that's just terrible business planning IMHO.  

How many reservations has Smuggler's Notch likely ALREADY lost to Jay Peak or Stowe because everyone already knows those places will be open?  Like I said, it becomes a self-fulfilling prophesy.



MadMadWorld said:


> *Glad you gave your 2 cents for all of us.*



I'm annoying like that.  I do a lot of things on principal, blame my Mother who's like that too.  But honestly, it's my belief that if you don't speak up on your beliefs and/or state your opinions, you have ZERO right to bitch.  

And I'll wholeheartedly admit that maybe I'm incorrect, the good people at Smuggs have presumably forgotten more about running a ski resort than I'll ever know, but in this instance I think I'm correct.  It just seems like common sense to me.  If you leave your customers in a state of "limbo doubt", how on earth CAN they reserve with you?


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 28, 2014)

Waterville just announced they're pulling the plug on April 7th this year. All I can say is wow; that is early. Guess I have to make my way up and use my voucher sometime this week since I've been busy on weekends lately.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 29, 2014)

With Cannon going late that makes Waterville seem pretty lame.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> With Cannon going late that makes Waterville seem pretty lame.



I'd say WV knows their core demographic is off doing soccer practice and yard clean ups at this point. Realize that the crazy hardcore skiers this time of YR will almost always choose Cannon or Loon if on 93.....much better terrain at both and really not much further when u talk abt the access in to WV.

IMHO WV should instead compete for 1st to open in NH I think using the high country with white peaks DL.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 29, 2014)

I had hoped that the Crotch would stay open again next weekend but I guess not. From today 3/29:

_Come out to enjoy the last weekend of skiing and riding for the 2013-14 season at Crotched Mountain!_

Guess I'll have to get up there for some final turns today.  Tomorrow looks crappy!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Mt. Ellen was scheduled to close this Sunday, but due to the incredible  snow, we plan one more special Passholder Appreciation Weekend on April  5th and 6th. GMX will run 9AM - 5PM, other lifts will run 10AM - 4PM.  Thank you to all our passholders!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't forget that Pico will reopen the Golden Express, Summit Express,  and Outpost Double chairs for one more day of spring skiing and riding  on Saturday, April 5th, from 8:30 a.m.-5:00 p.m. Bring two  non-perishable food items to the Pico Ticket Sales Center and receive a  $25 lift ticket for the day. Donations will benefit BROC- Community  Action in Southwestern Vermont.


----------



## Tin (Mar 29, 2014)

Quietman said:


> I had hoped that the Crotch would stay open again next weekend but I guess not. From today 3/29:
> 
> _Come out to enjoy the last weekend of skiing and riding for the 2013-14 season at Crotched Mountain!_
> 
> Guess I'll have to get up there for some final turns today.  Tomorrow looks crappy!




WOW, just wow. Really surprised and disappointed by this. They went April 9th last year and have better coverage this March.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2014)

Tin said:


> WOW, just wow. Really surprised and disappointed by this. They went April 9th last year and have better coverage this March.



Hopefully this means Peaks plans on running Wildcat late this yr


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 29, 2014)

Tin said:


> WOW, just wow. Really surprised and disappointed by this. They went April 9th last year and have better coverage this March.



It would be nice if they would allow crotched pass holders to use their passes at other peaks mts after crotch closes.  The longer ski season was one if the reasons we were thinking about switching from pats.  There goes that...!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> It would be nice if they would allow crotched pass holders to use their passes at other peaks mts after crotch closes.  The longer ski season was one if the reasons we were thinking about switching from pats.  There goes that...!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



They do if you get the Granite Pass for $629.   CM only is $419 so probably worth the extra $200 for minimum 2 extra mos


----------



## Quietman (Mar 29, 2014)

Tin said:


> WOW, just wow. Really surprised and disappointed by this. They went April 9th last year and have better coverage this March.



I skied numerous glades today and the coverage was still quite good.  They have some kind of major race scheduled for tomorrow, glad I don't have to be there.  Not sure what is driving the earlier closing.


----------



## abc (Mar 29, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well, **** or get off the pot, to put it crassly.  Honestly, that's just terrible business planning IMHO.
> 
> How many reservations has Smuggler's Notch likely ALREADY lost to Jay Peak or Stowe because everyone already knows those places will be open?  Like I said, it becomes a self-fulfilling prophesy.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize Smugg has much on mountain lodging and/or has significant percentage of out of town vacationers that makes hard "commitment/reserve" Smugg weeks ahead of time...

I would imagine mountains that depends largely on local day tripper traffic don't benefit much from such advance "commitment"... Local skiers only need a couple days of notice to decide NOT to put their skis away for just one more weekend. Or on the morning's drive, turn left instead of right...

So I guess I don't know if Smuggler's Notch's clienteles are like...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 29, 2014)

abc said:


> *I didn't realize Smugg has much on mountain lodging and/or has significant percentage of out of town vacationers that makes hard "commitment/reserve" Smugg weeks ahead of time*...




Smuggs actually has a fair bit of on mountain lodging, and if I were forced to make a guess, I'd imagine Smuggs is more sensitive to vacation_ "planners" _than any other mountain in Vermont.   

Their niche is built entirely around children and families, the exact demographic that might be pondering where to book for Easter week when their kids have 9 straight days off from school.

Perhaps the issue and reality is that "Spring skiing revenue" is just so.......meh.......that they dont even care that much.  But I would think plenty of people would love an Easter spring skiing vacation.


----------



## sull1102 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just talked to Smuggs on Twitter and they told me Sterling only after April 6th, but that if they change that they'll let me know...


----------



## abc (Mar 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Their niche is built entirely around children and families, the exact demographic that might be pondering where to book for Easter week when their kids have 9 straight days off from school.


9 days off from school? Is that a local thing? I didn't know schools are off Easter week.

I'm thinking of going somewhere Easter weekend but left the where part till closer to the time to allow for condition update. I would be really p*^* off if there's an issue finding lodging if lots of schools are out and people travelling...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 30, 2014)

abc said:


> 9 days off from school? Is that a local thing? I didn't know schools are off Easter week.



I can only speak for NJ, but having Easter week off is common.  Though kids here dont get a spring break like they do up in Vermont, no town meeting days, no fall break etc....


----------



## Tin (Mar 30, 2014)

Quietman said:


> I skied numerous glades today and the coverage was still quite good.  They have some kind of major race scheduled for tomorrow, glad I don't have to be there.  Not sure what is driving the earlier closing.



That goes up my ass even more. Ledges or UFO trees in play?


----------



## Edd (Mar 30, 2014)

abc said:


> 9 days off from school? Is that a local thing? I didn't know schools are off Easter week.
> 
> I'm thinking of going somewhere Easter weekend but left the where part till closer to the time to allow for condition update. I would be really p*^* off if there's an issue finding lodging if lots of schools are out and people travelling...



As a weekday skier, my anecdotal observations throughout the season imply that there's no limit to the amount of time kids get off from school to ski. Not a single ski day is without children on the hill. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Mar 30, 2014)

Edd said:


> As a weekday skier, my anecdotal observations throughout the season imply that there's no limit to the amount of time kids get off from school to ski. Not a single ski day is without children on the hill.


Those are just local kids doing their (sometimes school organized) ski days. (I teach those kids at my home hill)

I'm not too concern about crowds on the mountain at that time too much. Slightly more concern about lodging cost/availability near the mountain. I was hoping for nice lodging close to the mountain at significant discount. Competition with school holiday would decrease such deals.


----------



## shadyjay (Mar 30, 2014)

abc said:


> 9 days off from school? Is that a local thing? I didn't know schools are off Easter week.



April vacation usually falls in the middle of April.  Easter, of course, changes every year.  So I guess it would be considered "Easter Week" this year.  

And while 9 days off in a row sounds drastic, it's S-S-M-T-W-T-F-S-S, so really only 5 days off.  

When I was in elementary school, February was a really short month, since not only did we have February vacation, but also had Washington's and Lincoln's birthday off, which was often two Mondays off in a row.  Then they invented the whole "President's Day" thing.


----------



## Edd (Mar 30, 2014)

abc said:


> Those are just local kids doing their (sometimes school organized) ski days. (I teach those kids at my home hill)



I do mean families too. Not being a parent, I'm not aware of the seemingly limitless amount of schools holidays out there. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Mar 30, 2014)

I thought most schools already got a week off in February. So I'm a bit surprised they also have a full week off in April also


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 30, 2014)

abc said:


> I thought most schools already got a week off in February. So I'm a bit surprised they also have a full week off in April also



Was always common in NYC. I used to plan our week long ski trips around these two holidays when my daughter was still in elementary/hs.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 30, 2014)

abc said:


> I thought *most schools already got a week off in February.* So I'm a bit surprised they also have a full week off in April also



I think that's more a NE thing?  In most of NJ, you get Friday and Monday or Presidents Weekend off, so only 2 days from school.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 30, 2014)

Tin said:


> That goes up my ass even more. Ledges or UFO trees in play?



The actual ledges were toast. If you head towards the ledges but take a sharp right right after dropping off Moon Walk, there were nicely covered glades dropping out onto Milky Way.  Darkstar had the best coverage, but I spent most of my time on the glades out past Jupiter's Storm. It was getting a little thin, but the obstacles were easy to see and avoid. Nobody else went into the UFO trees so I'd sink 6"+ into heavy sticky snow, not fun.  Overall. it was really nice after skiing mid January conditions at S.R. and Black last weekend in Maine.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 30, 2014)

In NH kids get the week after presidents' day off. Most all other New england states get presidents day week off. NH gets the last week of April off and i know Mass gets the week before off but sometimes it is the same week. I believe other states only get some week in March off for what they call spring break.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 30, 2014)

abc said:


> 9 days off from school? Is that a local thing? I didn't know schools are off Easter week.
> 
> I'm thinking of going somewhere Easter weekend but left the where part till closer to the time to allow for condition update. I would be really p*^* off if there's an issue finding lodging if lots of schools are out and people travelling...



As far as this I never plan a ski vaca for April break because it would rarely work out for skiing.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 30, 2014)

Was talking to a teacher friend of mine while at Sunapee today. He advocates for just eliminating Feb and April breaks and combining into 1 week in March.    I feel this would be great for the ski industry in NH as well as folks would ski right through to March and then book a big $$ ski and stay pkg. I feel you would then have ski mtns try to not only make snow thru Mid March but also provide for great spring conditions thru April


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 30, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> As far as this *I never plan a ski vaca for April break because it would rarely work out for skiing*.



Exactly.

But this year it does.

Except not all the resorts will be open, or in Smuggs' case, they'll only keep 25% of their terrain open.  So it looks like I'm probably going to stay at Jay Peak now rather than Smuggs, because they should have 100% terrain open (or close to it) and plenty of snow. 

 Frankly, now that I think about it, I dont understand why Smuggs doesnt just shut down for the season April 6th, rather than keep 1 lift open to April 20.  Clearly with the amount of snow they have, if they shut Madonna it's solely for financial reasons, so why not just close completely and save even more $$$$?  Most mountains do just this, close 3/30 or 04/06 and call it a day.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 30, 2014)

Quebec has the first week of March off from school.   It's usually a great week for skiing.  Less chance of severe cold compared to February breaks.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 31, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Was talking to a teacher friend of mine while at Sunapee today. He advocates for just eliminating Feb and April breaks and combining into 1 week in March.    I feel this would be great for the ski industry in NH as well as folks would ski right through to March and then book a big $$ ski and stay pkg. I feel you would then have ski mtns try to not only make snow thru Mid March but also provide for great spring conditions thru April



I would not care if they got rid of the April vaca. The way the Feb vaca works for me here in NH it runs into March anyway and doesn't interfere with spring sports. My wife hates spring skiing so later in March would not help out my cause in getting her to take ski vacations.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2014)

Smuggs just announced on Facebook and Twitter:



> *Last day of March and it's definitely still Winter around here! If you  can't make it this week, we have extended our final day of lift ops to  April 20th!*



Like it's something new.  Which might mean that they mean Madonna and/or Morse too?  

It doesnt say, and the message is confusing given we've always known Sterling would stay open until April 20.  Hopefully it means what I think it does.


----------



## dlague (Mar 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Smuggs just announced on Facebook and Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on my call to them last week, they planned on closing Morse this weekend.  They originally planned to just have Sterling open until the 20th but mentioned that they were to add Madonna through til the 20th.  Do not really need Morse - only the diehards are out now and they would rarely ski Morse.

We plan on being there this weekend!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> Based on my call to them last week, they planned on closing Morse this weekend. * They originally planned to just have Sterling open until the 20th but mentioned that they were to add Madonna through til the 20th.*  Do not really need Morse - only the diehards are out now and they would rarely ski Morse.
> 
> We plan on being there this weekend!



Smuggs confirmed today via Twitter that sadly nothing has changed. It's still Sterling only to 04/20 (the FB post today was misleading).  

Honestly, still dont get why they even bother keeping Sterling open to 4/20 if that's the case.  How many people are going to pay $50 to lap Sterling only as opposed to paying similar money to Stowe or Jay Peak and get tons more terrain?

<---- Not this guy!


----------



## dlague (Mar 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Smuggs confirmed today via Twitter that sadly nothing has changed. It's still Sterling only to 04/20 (the FB post today was misleading).
> 
> Honestly, still dont get why they even bother keeping Sterling open to 4/20 if that's the case.  How many people are going to pay $50 to lap Sterling only as opposed to paying similar money to Stowe or Jay Peak and get tons more terrain?
> 
> <---- Not this guy!



That's crap on Smuggs!  They are confusing people with wording and their staff - they planned on keeping the Sterling side open until the 20th all along and now they put out messages that give the appearance of more!  BenedictGomez you are right about that!  And you are right about skiing just Sterling - why bother!


----------



## dlague (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow check this out!

*New Hampshire Closed or Temporarily Closed*
Black Mountain
Cranmore Mountain Resort
Crotched Mountain
Dartmouth Skiway
Granite Gorge
Gunstock
King Pine
Pats Peak
Ragged Mountain Resort
Whaleback Mountain

*Vermont Closed or Temporarily Closed*
Magic Mountain
Pico Mountain 
Suicide Six

*
New York Closed or Temporarily Closed*
Brantling Ski Slopes
Buffalo Ski Club Ski Area
Catamount
Dry Hill Ski Area
Hickory Ski Center
Holiday Mountain
Hunt Hollow Ski Club
Kissing Bridge
Oak Mountain
Plattekill Mountain
Snow Ridge
Song Mountain
Swain
Thunder Ridge
Titus Mountain
Toggenburg Mountain
Tuxedo Ridge at Sterling Forest
West Mountain
Willard Mountain
Windham Mountain
Woods Valley Ski Area

*Mass*

Jiminy Peak only left open

*Maine*

Sugarloaf and Sunday River only left open


----------



## Quietman (Mar 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> *Maine*
> 
> Sugarloaf and Sunday River only left open



Mt Abram and Black Mtn of Maine are planning on a few more weekends.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> Wow check this out!
> 
> *Maine*
> 
> Sugarloaf and Sunday River only left open



Saddleback is closed midweek but running wknds through 4/20....they are 100% open up there and I bet have some of the best conditions in New England right now.


----------



## dlague (Mar 31, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Mt Abram and Black Mtn of Maine are planning on a few more weekends.



There are a few of the closures up there that are doing the same!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> *That's crap on Smuggs!  They are confusing people with wording and their staff - they planned on keeping the Sterling side open until the 20th all along and now they put out messages that give the appearance of more!*  BenedictGomez you are right about that!  And you are right about skiing just Sterling - why bother!




Oh well.... Smuggs was my first choice for a 4/12 Easter week vacation, but I'm sure Jay peak or Stowe will be happy to take my money.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pico, Magic, Middlebury open this weekend!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 31, 2014)

Mt. Peter in NY had their last day on Thursday 3/27 and Mountain Creek in NJ has it's closing day tomorrow 4/1.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 31, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Pico, Magic, Middlebury open this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Pico will only be open Sat. Bring 2 cans of non perishable food for 1 $25 lift ticket. Closed Sun.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 31, 2014)

Butternut i n Mass is still open thru 4/6


----------



## nlmasopust (Apr 1, 2014)

Wyatte74 said:


> there's always South America ya'll!



Japan.  Skied Hakkoda May 5-8 in 2013, there was still 6-8' of base even at the base of the tramway.  Even got about 4" of snow at upper elevations one morning.

And you can actually see where you're going most of the time in the spring there...  winter can get pretty ugly apparently despite the ridiculous amount of snow.


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 2, 2014)

little more then 2 weeks from now you will have to go west for any major full mountain riding. Colorado seems to still be getting blasted ontop of their base this season. South and Mid VT are on Last legs. North VT has a chance to go a little longer but will lose lifts and territory fast


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 2, 2014)

Planning a North VT. 5th & 6th Jaypeak Sat run and Sunday at Stowe this weekend before return trip to Mid Long Island. Last def 100% open mountain weekend I can foresee. Could be another weekend like it same places the 12th & 13th but they are hanging on.


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 2, 2014)

There is plenty of snow left right now. it is matter of how long it lasts. 

I'd guess Sugarbush will be open  through Easter easily.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 2, 2014)

Wonder if any areas are closing while 100% open


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Wonder if any areas are closing while 100% open



Probably already have.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 2, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Probably already have.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



That's a damn shame then


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> That's a damn shame then



In some senses yes, in some senses no its not.  There's still plenty of lift served skiing to be had.  An area closing for the season with 100% open probably considers it a success. Happens in Colorado all the time doesn't it? (Government even forces it on some)  Seasonal businesses use a calendar.  


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Wonder if any areas are closing while 100% open



Quite a few I hate to say!  Unfortunately, it is about low skier visits and managing costs and not so much about percent of terrain available!  The resorts that have staying power are the reports that are hanging in there for marketing purposes and reputation!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## otisshirley (Apr 2, 2014)

dlague said:


> *Mass*
> 
> Jiminy Peak only left open



FWIW, Wachusett is open this week through Sunday, then next weekend (April 11-13).


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 3, 2014)

In Eastern PA everything is closed midweek. As for weekends, 4/6 is the last day for Big Boulder and Blue, 4/13 is the last day for Camelback.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 3, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> In Eastern PA everything is closed midweek. As for weekends, 4/6 is the last day for Big Boulder and Blue, *4/13 is the last day for Camelback*.



Check on that, its probably the 12th.  

Alex


Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 3, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Check on that, its probably the 12th.
> 
> Alex
> 
> ...



Why do you say that? This is up at their site:
http://www.skicamelback.com/docs/events-april5-6-12-13.pdf


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2014)

Smuggler's Notch hasnt announced it yet, but they're going to "reopen" Madonna for the weekend of April 12th/13th.

So for those keeping score at home.

Morse - Closed April 6th.
Madonna - Closed April 6th.  Will reopen for the 12th and 13th.
Sterling - Running to April 20th.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 3, 2014)

Is Sundown really closed for the season?  Can I still hike Gunny or did they mow it down already? Looks like it'll be Hunter for me this weekend.


----------



## dlague (Apr 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Smuggler's Notch hasnt announced it yet, but they're going to "reopen" Madonna for the weekend of April 12th/13th.
> 
> So for those keeping score at home.
> 
> ...



That's good I guess, we modified our plans to hit it up this weekend since much of the speculation was different from what I was getting for those who work there.  Then again that is still different since the guys I spoke to were looking at Madonna staying open til the 20 with Sterling.  After this Saturday I will no longer care since my sights will be elsewhere.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 3, 2014)

Loon mtn has extended the season to 4/20. South peak  will close after this Sunday


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 3, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Loon mtn has extended the season to 4/20.



And Scotty in 3...2...1....


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 3, 2014)

Magic Mountain Twitter:

Who knows? If a ton show up this weekend, we might extend the @SkiMagicVT season a bit. Let's see how it goes!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## 4aprice (Apr 4, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Why do you say that? This is up at their site:
> http://www.skicamelback.com/docs/events-april5-6-12-13.pdf



I did, your right, the 13th.  Kudos to them as that is not the usual mo @ CBK.  (usually close on a Saturday).  Unbelievable season in the Pocono's this year.  Great base with all the cold weather and the month of February literally rocked.  Had really good and fun days at Blue, Elk and of course CBK.  Not bad for the backyard.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 4, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Not bad for the backyard.



When was the last time the Pocono resorts closed in mid-April (with legitimate coverage and not 2 crappy trails? 

 I'm not a huge Pocono skier as you know, but I cant recall this happening.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Okemo wrapping it up next weekend.

http://ht.ly/vqsTL


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 4, 2014)

4aprice said:


> I did, your right, the 13th.  Kudos to them as that is not the usual mo @ CBK.  (usually close on a Saturday).  Unbelievable season in the Pocono's this year.  Great base with all the cold weather and the month of February literally rocked.  Had really good and fun days at Blue, Elk and of course CBK.  Not bad for the backyard.



Any speculation on whether CBK will be bumped up this weekend?  Haven't been there in a couple of years, but they had a couple decent mogul runs last time around.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 4, 2014)

When I was there a couple weeks ago, the only bumps were on a lower mountain run (I believe it was called Pocono run). 
A lot of mountains tend to groom more late season as it preserves the snow better.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 4, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> When I was there a couple weeks ago, the only bumps were on a lower mountain run (I believe it was called Pocono run).
> A lot of mountains tend to groom more late season as it preserves the snow better.



Thanks.  Was afraid of that.  And with the week off, it gave them a lot of time to groom...


----------



## Quietman (Apr 5, 2014)

Mt Snow is currently planning on closing 4/13.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 5, 2014)

Mountain Creek in Jersey decided to re-open today.  I might go there after the wife gets back from the hair salon.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 5, 2014)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Mountain Creek in Jersey decided to re-open today.  I might go there after the wife gets back from the hair salon.



Did she go get some big Jersey hair?


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 6, 2014)

mad river glen closing next sunday.   april 13th.

ski it while you can.

I gotta go to NJ for easter   , and my hope is to still ski one way or another when i come home mid week of the 20th.


----------



## sf77 (Apr 6, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Okemo wrapping it up next weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 6, 2014)

Titus Mtn closes today with full coverage and a 30-50 inch base


----------



## dlague (Apr 6, 2014)

I know they closed a few weeks ago but Face still looking nice at Whaleback!  In fact, we drive by on way back from Smuggs and all their trails had nice coverage!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 6, 2014)

dlague said:


> I know they closed a few weeks ago but Face still looking nice at Whaleback!  In fact, we drive by on way back from Smuggs and all their trails had nice coverage!
> View attachment 12259
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I noticed this today, too.  There were a few brown spots here and there, but they look like they would be 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is another smaller resort that still has nice coverage!  In fact, h
hurricane still looked sweet!  However they closed last weekend!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 6, 2014)

Drove by both Pats and Granite Gorge on way back from Magic today.   Both looked well covered


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Mt Snow is currently planning on closing 4/13.



100% Done deal :-(

Plenty of snow to go more, and a solid crowd today, both on the hill and in the base lodge upstairs bar until after 6:30pm! :beer:


----------



## Quietman (Apr 6, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Crotched closed on 4/7 last year, this is from 4/21 when I skied top to bottom with 1 small step over.  I had a good time climbing, watching the sunset, and skiing down.  Did it 8 times last year.



Here a couple of pics from tonight's hike.  Still 100% coverage almost everywhere. 



Better bumps than January's


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 7, 2014)

Not sure how definite it is but the lady at the ticket window at STOWE said that April 20 is their very possible closing date.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 7, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Not sure how definite it is but the lady at the ticket window at STOWE said that April 20 is their very possible closing date.



That date was set in stone at the beginning of the season. Stowe never play's the late season game. They provide the best product during the season & that's it. If you don't like it, tough luck.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> That date was set in stone at the beginning of the season. Stowe never play's the late season game. They provide the best product during the season & that's it. *If you don't like it, tough luck*.



And $70/ticket even for final days of spring skiing.  Too rich for my blood, which is why I'll hit Jay & Smuggs next week for a fraction of that cost.


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 7, 2014)

Personally cant complain about stowe and cost this weekend. Not this day considering I got to use up most my Ski Vt Passes this weekend with a friend. at 43 or 40 for a vt pass it was one of the Best sundays. Right after I watched a group of people pay $206 for 2 tickets. OMG... At least they got a amazing day at Stowe. Sun came out and made the trails fun. Very quick sking today


----------



## dmw (Apr 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> And $70/ticket even for final days of spring skiing.  Too rich for my blood, which is why I'll hit Jay & Smuggs next week for a fraction of that cost.



I believe starting today you can get Stowe tix for $49 if you buy online.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 7, 2014)

So Camelback bailed for next weekend, but Blue indicates they "may" open next weekend. Eastern PA is done for the year unless Blue makes good on their teaser for next weekend. 
In the Catskills it seems Belleayre and Hunter will be the only ones open next weekend. 

Hope to get one more day in at one of those places on Saturday, then probably pack the ski stuff up for the season.

Big Boulder indicates they may try to open for one day the first Saturday in May for a May Day special, but that is likely to be pretty minimal terrain mostly viable for park skiers and riders. If it seems worthwhile, may take the kids for one last day there.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 7, 2014)

dlague said:


> Here is another smaller resort that still has nice coverage!  In fact, h
> hurricane still looked sweet!  However they closed last weekend!
> 
> View attachment 12261
> ...



I may try to hike and ski it Saturday if I can find the time


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 7, 2014)

Attitash closed yesterday 4/6 with 100% coverage even in the trees. They could've made it into May without much effort but Peaks being Peaks that's not going to happen.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 7, 2014)

dmw said:


> I believe starting today you can get Stowe tix for $49 if you buy online.



Viewing their website there doesn't appear to be any online discount offered for late season pricing.

*EARLY/LATE SEASON
On-Mountain or Online 
Opening to 12/6/13, 
4/7/14 - Closing*

    One Day  $68


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Viewing their website there doesn't appear to be any online discount offered for late season pricing.
> 
> *EARLY/LATE SEASON
> On-Mountain or Online
> ...



But he does appear to be correct if you click the link from Stowe's website directly to purchase, even though the info on their website (as you noted) conflicts with that.  Though it makes it sound like as if (but is unclear) you already have to have card to reload to get that price (which I dont).

Will have to investigate further.  I planed on 2xSmuggs and 2x Jay Peak next week, but would do 1 day at Stowe is I can get $49 tickets.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 7, 2014)

It does say you can purchase the card online ahead of time so you might be able to get the $49 price plus $5 for the card. 

*Evolution Stowe Card
*"All guests must present or purchase an Evolution Stowe Card (ESC).   An ESC is required to access lifts at Stowe Mountain Resort.  *The ESC  can be purchased online or at the mountain for $5.00. " *

I'll be at Stowe one or two days later this week, not sure which days yet but most likely between Wed-Fri. I have a couple of VT. passes I need to burn. I already have a card so that's not a problem for me.

You are correct. Didn't see that the first time. http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/specials/april-special/


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 7, 2014)

Great last day at magic yesterday! They ran out of beer so there is no way they could possibly open next weekend! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 7, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Great last day at magic yesterday! They ran out of beer so there is no way they could possibly open next weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


They almost got it right... :beer:


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 8, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> So Camelback bailed for next weekend, but Blue indicates they "may" open next weekend. Eastern PA is done for the year unless Blue makes good on their teaser for next weekend.
> In the Catskills it seems Belleayre and Hunter will be the only ones open next weekend.
> 
> Hope to get one more day in at one of those places on Saturday, then probably pack the ski stuff up for the season.
> ...



Absolute blowtorch this week: rain and temps above 50-60 pretty much every day. It'll be almost 70 this weekend. Not surprised they bailed. If Blue still has something open though I will definitely make it for one more day. Boulder's May Day is a hike park. Last time I remember it there was no lift serviced terrain. You had to hike up to a small terrain park. Of course, this was seven or so years ago. Maybe they were planning something different but I don't see how they could find the snow for lift serviced terrain in May.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 8, 2014)

It took me two days on and off to compile this list for what is happening next weekend in the East and finding potential closing dates. I didn't do it last week due to volume of ski areas still operating.

Let me know if you have any further information.

So here is Ski Mad World's Annual Closing Thread:

Where Are We At? – Eastern Closing Thread 2013-14 - Part 2

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/where-are-we-at-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part-2/


Go skiing !!!


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 8, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> I just finished compiling the list and didn't see anyone from Pennsylvania even talking about opening this weekend. It took me two days on and off to compile this list for what is happening next weekend in the East and finding potential closing dates. I didn't do it last week due to volume of ski areas still operating.
> 
> Let me know if you have any further information.
> 
> ...



As noted above, Blue Mt in Palmerton PA has posted that they are considering opening on the 12th and 13th and will make the call within the next couple days


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 8, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> As noted above, Blue Mt in Palmerton PA has posted that they are considering opening on the 12th and 13th and will make the call within the next couple days



I looked on their website, but didn't find anything. I just looked again and found it. Thanks, I've updated my post.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 8, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> I looked on their website, but didn't find anything. I just looked again and found it. Thanks, I've updated my post.



Here's a few more for this weekend in Maine:
Very unlikely:
Quoggy Jo

Possibles:
Mt. Abram
Lonesome Pine Trails

Likely:
Squaw Mountain

Definite:
Big Rock


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 9, 2014)

Conrad said:


> Here's a few more for this weekend in Maine:
> Very unlikely:
> Quoggy Jo
> 
> ...



Thanks Conrad. I just visited their website and/or FB pages. I've just added 4 ski areas to the list.  Sounds like Quoggy Jo is definitely done for the season.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 9, 2014)

Plattekill announced they will open for Sunday if they can presell 100 $20 tix by Friday. 
Nice deal for what is by far the most challenging 1000' vertical mountain in the East.

http://plattekill.com/winter/trail-report


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 9, 2014)

Blue just announced they'll be open this weekend:

http://www.skibluemt.com/the-mountain/trail-map/

Looks like I'm getting one more day in!


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 9, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Blue just announced they'll be open this weekend:
> 
> http://www.skibluemt.com/the-mountain/trail-map/
> 
> Looks like I'm getting one more day in!


A Fine 68 on Saturday and 70 on Sunday....Suprised Bear Creek closed , been looking at top to bottom coverage till earlier this week
I'm heading north to earn some turns


----------



## Quietman (Apr 10, 2014)

Mt Abram is reopening for Sat only.

_The mountain is still covered in white and we are going to be open on Saturday April 12th only, for one final hurrah. We will be open with the Tbar only from 10:00am to 3:00pm with limited food and bar services and $10 lift tickets. All midweek season passes will be honored. There will be no Westside and no Tubing Park. The bar will close at 5:00p.m. We will have burgers and hotdogs available on the grill outside. The mountain will have extremely limited grooming. Come on down and share one last day hanging out with your friends helping us finish emptying out the coolers and capping off a great season._


----------



## Quietman (Apr 10, 2014)

And from Black Mountain of Maine.

_Big things happening on Closing Weekend! Barbequing in the sun on the deck, two days of live music, and our Closing Day (Sunday, April 13th) is going to be a Donation Day! Pick your price and donate whatever amount your family can afford to ski and tube all day long! 
_


----------



## catskillman (Apr 10, 2014)

Belleayre is done Sunday the 13th.

Too bad, the following Saturday after Hunter closed was always Hunter day there


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 10, 2014)

catskillman said:


> Belleayre is done Sunday the 13th.
> 
> Too bad, the following Saturday after Hunter closed was always Hunter day there



I'm down to 82 across the East (Ontario to Newfoundland and down to Pennsylvania). 

I've just updated the list with confirmations, new dates or closures.

Jiminy Peak is done for the season.


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 10, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> I'm down to 82 across the East (Ontario to Newfoundland and down to Pennsylvania).
> 
> I've just updated the list with confirmations, new dates or closures.
> 
> Jiminy Peak is done for the season.



Can you provide the link?


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 10, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Can you provide the link?



http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/where-are-we-at-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part-2/

Not that I'm complaining, but compiling and verifying the list is going to be much faster in the next few weeks.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 10, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Plattekill announced they will open for Sunday if they can presell 100 $20 tix by Friday.
> Nice deal for what is by far the most challenging 1000' vertical mountain in the East.
> 
> http://plattekill.com/winter/trail-report



This looks interesting...  Any idea how many tickets have been sold so far? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> This looks interesting...  Any idea how many tickets have been sold so far?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


 i dont know how many worth a call to their customer service Friday. i know if they sell enough tickets thwy will refund the 20$.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 10, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> i dont know how many worth a call to their customer service Friday. i know if they sell enough tickets thwy will refund the 20$.



It's going to be a game time decision for me. Still trying to round up a copilot from L. I.  It looks like it's only $5 more at the door, so I'll hold off.  Just hope there aren't 90 something people with the same plan... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Zand (Apr 11, 2014)

"Join  us this Sunday, April 13th, for our SpringFest celebration! Enjoy FREE  tubing, Air Bag action and contest, an outdoor BBQ and beer bar, and  live music from Bruce Jacques! If conditions stay this good we may be  open next weekend too! Keep an eye on wachusett.com for all the latest  updates and details!"

Never seen them open till April 20th... a 5 month, 4 day season would be crazy for Wachusett.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> It's going to be a game time decision for me. Still trying to round up a copilot from L. I.  It looks like it's only $5 more at the door, so I'll hold off.  Just hope there aren't 90 something people with the same plan...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


PLATTY will not be open Sunday.



Come to JHunter i be their so will are regulars from here.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 11, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> PLATTY will not be open Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Come to JHunter i be their so will are regulars from here.



Hunter does not compare to Plattekill. And you can tell DMC I said that. Maybe I'm missing something but I can't justify the drive from here to there(hunta) Sucks that Platty couldn't make it happen :-( 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 12, 2014)

Steamboat is going to close tomorrow, while still 100% open.

That's def one thing I miss about the east coast. The major resorts would usually stay open if they still had a lot of terrain


----------



## Quietman (Apr 13, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Here a couple of pics from tonight's hike.  getting some thin spot but still primo




Comet drop is well covered.



Platform on  Moonwalk is a great spot to view the sunsets.



Velolcity has some to the best  coverage. 


A few of the light "shields are attached, much ado about nothing.


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 13, 2014)

nice pics there ,looks like decent coverage still.

MRG is done officially. they were supposed to ski today but it's pouring.   Funny, I hadn't checked today's weather and thought it was going to be overcast and 50.

No matter.. My 3 year old and I ripped it up all afternoon yesterday on the double.

I'm going to skin up this afternoon in the rain with my dog.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 13, 2014)

pcampbell said:


> MRG is done officially. they were supposed to ski today but it's pouring.   Funny, I hadn't checked today's weather and thought it was going to be overcast and 50.
> 
> No matter.. My 3 year old and I ripped it up all afternoon yesterday on the double.
> 
> I'm going to skin up this afternoon in the rain with my dog.



I can respect this decision by MRG, but they should have given a heads-up yesterday that this was a possibility.  Hopefully no one is caught off guard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Apr 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I can respect this decision by MRG, but they should have given a heads-up yesterday that this was a possibility.  Hopefully no one is caught off guard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Liftopia refunded my MRG tickets, their policy when a mountain closes. Given the amount of snow in areas I'm surprised. The area around the base was probably a pond though.


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 14, 2014)

It is too bad, because the rain disappeared at like noon and the sun came out.... Lots of people skinning up ,  so I can imagine it would have been decently busy if they kept it open from the start.


----------



## dlague (Apr 14, 2014)

Tin said:


> Liftopia refunded my MRG tickets, their policy when a mountain closes. Given the amount of snow in areas I'm surprised. The area around the base was probably a pond though.



Were they closed on Saturday?  If so, glad I went to Cannon because Saturday there was primo!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 14, 2014)

MRG was open sat.....pulled the plug way to early sun. Rain stopped at 10:30, by noon it was bluebird!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 14, 2014)

Plowboy said:


> MRG was open sat.....pulled the plug way to early sun. Rain stopped at 10:30, by noon it was bluebird!



The forecast called for rain most of the day, at least here in Ottawa, however for some reason, it didn't start raining until 7pm. All the remaining ski areas around Ottawa and some in the Laurentians closed due to that forecast...oh well. I went to Edelweiss for the year-end party last night (they closed on April 6th) and there was barely a bare spot on the entire hill. However that might change today, temps is suppose to go up to 75 today then dropping with a possible 2cm of snow overnight. I'm almost done with weekly update on who's open/close for next weekend. The number is now down to 40; it was at 89 when I posted last week.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2014)

Wachusett officially threw in the towel today.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 14, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Wachusett officially threw in the towel today.



Today and tomorrow morning are gonna be deadly for the amount of natural snow left.  You can easily lose a half an inch of snow-water equivalent per day.

Look at those estimates of snow depth over the past 4 days.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 14, 2014)

I cried


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 14, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Wachusett officially threw in the towel today.



D’Oh!!!! :-o

I just finished compiling my list for my blog. It wasn’t on their website 2 hours ago. Like Fbrisette mentioned, it going to be a hard day for the snowpack. I’ll remove Wachusett from my list and try to edit the blog post a few times with the latest info.

In the meanwhile, here are the 40....euh, 39 ski areas that are hoping to spin sometime Easter weekend.

Late Easter, Late Spring, Late Skiing – Eastern Closing Thread 2013-14 – Part 3
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014...skiing-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part-3/


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> D’Oh!!!! :-o
> 
> I just finished compling my list for my blog. It wasn’t on their website 2 hours ago. Like Fbrisette mentioned, it going to be a hard day for the snowpack. I’ll remove Wachusett from my list and try to edit the blog post a few times with the lastest info.



They announced it on facebook. I know they were thinking about making it to next weekend, but I think too many days in the 70's sealed the deal.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 14, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Today and tomorrow morning are gonna be deadly for the amount of natural snow left.  You can easily lose a half an inch of snow-water equivalent per day.
> 
> Look at those estimates of snow depth over the past 4 days.
> 
> ...



Smuggs is losing lots of snow today.  Plenty of bare spots, and the snow is completely ripe, so the rain tomorrow is going to do some major damage.  Skiing today in sweatpants and a shortsleeve shirt is nice, but I think the end is near without colder temps and some snow.  Exposure direction seems huge, as today will probably be the last  day for Poacher's Woods, but Highlander Glades has almost no bare spots, even though both those glades are pretty close to each other on the mountain.


----------



## dlague (Apr 14, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> D’Oh!!!! :-o
> 
> I just finished compiling my list for my blog. It wasn’t on their website 2 hours ago. Like Fbrisette mentioned, it going to be a hard day for the snowpack. I’ll remove Wachusett from my list and try to edit the blog post a few times with the latest info.
> 
> ...



Maybe 39 now but after this weekend it looks like 7 will remain!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> Maybe 39 now but after this weekend it looks like 7 will remain!



I counted 12 that seem to mentioned that they might go beyond Easter Monday.

Whiteface – April 20 or more
Jay – May 11 or more (tentative)
Killington – May 3 minimum
Sugarbush – TBD
Wildcat – April 20 or more
Sugarloaf – TBD

Orford – April 27 (Fri-Sun only then tentative)
St-Sauveur – May 11
Sutton – April 21 or maybe May
Comi – April 21 or more (Wed-Easter Monday only)
Massif du Sud – April 27 (Fri-Sun only then tentative)
Ste.Anne – April 27 (next Fri-Mon only)


----------



## dlague (Apr 14, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> I counted 12 that seem to mentioned that they might go beyond Easter Monday.
> 
> Whiteface – April 20 or more
> Jay – May 11 or more (tentative)
> ...



Still pretty good!  It will be interesting to see who makes it to the first weekend in May!  I was thinking how rarely some of the people on this site cross paths and ski the same ski area and now our choices are dwindling fast so mini meetups should be easy!


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 14, 2014)

Plowboy said:


> MRG was open sat.....pulled the plug way to early sun. Rain stopped at 10:30, by noon it was bluebird!



It was a tough call for MRG.   I walked my dog in the rain at 9:30 at Mt Ellen and rain was in the forecast for most of the day.  I skied at Lincoln Peak at Sugarbush from 12 to 3  and there were probably around 100 people on the whole mountain.  I don't think MRG would have had that many people on Sunday.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> Still pretty good!  It will be interesting to see who makes it to the first weekend in May!



Well, here are those who made it into May in the previous 8 seasons. You can look one of the top players to still be in the game for May turns. 



> Here was the status and percentage of May openings in previous 8 years:
> 
> 
> _Reached May 88%_
> ...



Source : Ski Mad World : *Corn Deep in May – Eastern Closing Thread 2012-13 Part 6*

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/corn-deep-in-may-eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part-6/


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

According to WCAX all of NH will be closed for the season as of Monday.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> According to WCAX all of NH will be closed for the season as of Monday.



That is at least half true. Wildcat will be closing mid-week with the goal of reopening next weekend. They'll open on Monday and let the lift run late (past 4pm) so that they can say that they were the last to close in NH. Whether or not they reopen next weekend will be determined by the remaining snowpack and whether they think they'll get the revenue. Unfortunately history dictates that they will not reopen the weekend following Easter because they just assume nobody will show because nobody showed on Easter.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 18, 2014)

Wildcat is going to weekend ops starting this week.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

I guess they got it wrong.  Here is their article:
http://www.wcax.com/story/25281913/nh-ski-areas-to-close-after-this-weekend


----------



## yeggous (Apr 18, 2014)

That is a Vermont station. They don't want you to know skiing is available elsewhere. It's a Jedi trick. "This is not the state you are looking for."


----------



## ChicoKat (Apr 18, 2014)

Right off the Wildcat website:

Wildcat Mountain will be open daily through Patriot's Day, Monday, April  21 . Wildcat will then be closed Tuesday, April 22 through Friday,  April 25 and is scheduled to reopen for the weekend of Saturday, April  26 & Sunday, April 27, weather/conditions permitting


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 18, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Whether or not they reopen next weekend will be determined by the remaining snowpack and whether they think they'll get the revenue. Unfortunately history dictates that they will not reopen the weekend following Easter because they just assume nobody will show because nobody showed on Easter.


Wildcat has made it to May before and has closed after Easter plenty of time. Just look back by at previous Eastern Closing Threads on my blog.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

It's funny because they didn't even mention Wildcat as being open this coming weekend.  Somebody at WCAX either needs a geography lesson or needs to fact check better.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> It's funny because they didn't even mention Wildcat as being open this coming weekend.  Somebody at WCAX either needs a geography lesson or needs to fact check better.



I'll give 10:1 odds that it's because they just checked Ski NH and Peak Resorts pulled out a year or two ago to save money.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 18, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I'll give 10:1 odds that it's because they just checked Ski NH and Peak Resorts pulled out a year or two ago to save money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Exactly what I was going to say. But I'd give it 1:1 odds  http://www.skinh.com/snow-report/downhill-conditions.aspx


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

I doubt many Vermonters go to Wildcat, but if a Boston or southern NH media outlet made the same mistake, they may regret pulling out of Ski NH.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I doubt many Vermonters go to Wildcat, but if a Boston or southern NH media outlet made the same mistake, they may regret pulling out of Ski NH.



This time of year, most VTers bothering to make a trek all the way over to Pinkham Notch are skiing on the other side of the road from Wildcat .


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I doubt many Vermonters go to Wildcat, but if a Boston or southern NH media outlet made the same mistake, they may regret pulling out of Ski NH.



I was told that dropping out of Ski NH was a well thought out business decision by Peak Resorts (Attitash, Crotched, Wildcat in NH).  Quite frankly, I don't know anyone whose major source of skiing conditions from the SkiNH website site.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Quite frankly, I don't know anyone whose major source of skiing conditions from the SkiNH website site.



I agree with you about ski condition reports.  But if the media is reporting that you are closed when you are really open, that can certainly result in a loss of business.  They are just lucky that it was WCAX and not WBZ.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I agree with you about ski condition reports.  But if the media is reporting that you are closed when you are really open, that can certainly result in a loss of business.  They are just lucky that it was WCAX and not WBZ.



Vail resorts pulled out of the SkiNH equivalent in CO also


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 21, 2014)

3 left in NE after today?Jay,Beast and Loaf?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> 3 left in NE after today?Jay,Beast and Loaf?




On their FB page, Wildcat is a potential go for this coming weekend


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 21, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> 3 left in NE after today?Jay,Beast and Loaf?



Sugarbush is open daily through the 27th. After that???


----------



## fahz (Apr 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Sugarbush is open daily through the 27th. After that???



Whiteface might open this coming weekend...
http://www.whiteface.com/mountain/conditions
"Thank you for a great season! We may open next weekend, weather and  conditions permitting. Please check our website later this week for  details."


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 21, 2014)

The weather is not looking good for snow preservation up north this week


----------



## Rambo (Apr 21, 2014)

This weeks colder nightime temperatures will hold the machine made bases easily this week. So many areas like Mount Snow, Hunter, Okemo, Stratton... etc. are closed with deep bases on several of their trails. Closed from lack of skiers, not a lack of snow base.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 21, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> The weather is not looking good for snow preservation up north this week



We will likely lose all natural-snow runs this week.  No more glades.


----------



## abc (Apr 22, 2014)

What about the Canadian mountains? Any left?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 22, 2014)

abc said:


> What about the Canadian mountains? Any left?



Mont Sainte-Anne and Saint-Sauveur have one more weekend left in them


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Mont Sainte-Anne and Saint-Sauveur have one more weekend left in them



I believe Sutton said they might open this weekend also.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 22, 2014)

fbrissette


> We will likely lose all natural-snow runs this week. No more glades.



A lot of snow was lost early in the week, but them got a reprieve, however Jay definitely lost some snow during my stay (Saturday to Easter Monday). However a few natural snow trails and glades should survive. It all depends on orientation, elevation and this week’s weather. 

abc


> What about the Canadian mountains? Any left?



MadMadWorld


> Mont Sainte-Anne and Saint-Sauveur have one more weekend left in them




I’ve got back real late night, especially after my kids shutdown the Waterpark. I just went through the ski areas and I have posted a new list for potential ski areas for next weekend.

Although none of the Eastern Canadian ski areas (6 in Quebec and 1 in Ontario) wil open midweek, 7 of them are looking to open next weekend ... and some are openly looking into May. 

St-Sauveur is openly talking Mothers’ Day and has definitely more than one weekend left.
Ste-Anne (liek Tremblant) is on a fixed scheduled regardless of the amount of snow left. 
Other than Mont Sutton, the next 3 Quebec ski areas are remote local areas.

Anyhow, without further ado, here is this week’s list:

The Day After Easter Monday – Eastern Closing Thread 2013-14 Part4
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014...-monday-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part4/


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2014)

Wildcat just announced via twitter that they are going to open this weekend. Rates and terrain TBA.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 24, 2014)

Flurries here this morning.


----------



## abc (Apr 24, 2014)

Rain or snow this weekend?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 24, 2014)

Wildcat could be interesting


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

abc said:


> Rain or snow this weekend?



We of course there will be!  I was just looking at the forecasts for Killington and Jay and rain is predicted for Saturday (the day that I can go).  However, amounts are not that high and they are scattered throughout the day - so not a whole day event!  Will have to play this one by sight!

Funny how this thread turned into a what is still open thread!


----------



## abc (Apr 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> Funny how this thread turned into a what is still open thread!


 Not unexpected at all though. Who cares what's closed? We're really only interested in what's still open!

(I admit being a glass-half-full kind of person)


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

abc said:


> Not unexpected at all though. Who cares what's closed? We're really only interested in what's still open!
> 
> (I admit being a glass-half-full kind of person)



Hell I am ok with it!  Makes it easier to figure out where i want to go.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> - forecasts for Killington and Jay and rain is predicted for Saturday (the day that I can go).  However, amounts are not that high and they are scattered throughout the day -


Several forecast have been showing snow Sat night at Jay, Sunday could be nice??


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 24, 2014)

Just joining in on all this Blue Ribbon fun.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 24, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Just joining in on all this Blue Ribbon fun.



Your avatar is definitely a nice touch.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2014)

Wildcat is now talking about opening closing weekdays next week and reopening for the weekend of May 3. I'm not sure I believe them but I am hopeful.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat is now talking about opening closing weekdays next week and reopening for the weekend of May 3. I'm not sure I believe them but I am hopeful.



Need all the good will they can get going into season pass sale weekend.  I can't make it this weekend, but if they are open the following weekend, I can swing Sunday the 4th.


----------



## Quietman (Apr 25, 2014)

Pic from 4/12


Quietman said:


> View attachment 12362



I took a break from last weekend as I was happy to spend a day at Cannon with Puck it and PDMROMA, but hit Crotch for one more tonight (and probably the last hike and ski of the season.) I was still able to ski 70% of the way down, really enjoyed it, and caught a nice sunset.   If I can't make it up again tomorrow, Saturday's rain will finish it off.  Not as good as last year's hike to ski season , but still a blast.  Base shot 4/24



Plutos



Sunset



Last tracks


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 25, 2014)

Was at winter park yesterday. Can't believe they are gonna close with this much snow left.



Then again the place was completely dead. I mentioned this to the liftie and he said there were only 690 skiers, which is probably a generous number considering some of them had already gone home. Can't imagine WP made money yesterday.


----------



## slatham (Apr 25, 2014)

And its going to dump this weekend! I was at Breck for 15" on April 14th. Even with a dump it was pretty empty, and the days thereafter were a ghost town. Would be very sad to see Breck closed on Monday 28th with a powder day. Wish I could get out there but I have had a great year......


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 25, 2014)

slatham said:


> And its going to dump this weekend! I was at Breck for 15" on April 14th. Even with a dump it was pretty empty, and the days thereafter were a ghost town. Would be very sad to see Breck closed on Monday 28th with a powder day. Wish I could get out there but I have had a great year......



Non ECers don't know how good they have it


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 25, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Non ECers don't know how good they have it



As a former EC'er, trust me I do. 

It's torture to see resorts close down not due to lack of snow, but not enough skier volume to justify staying open


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Was at winter park yesterday. Can't believe they are gonna close with this much snow left.
> 
> View attachment 12462View attachment 12463
> 
> Then again the place was completely dead. I mentioned this to the liftie and he said there were only 690 skiers, which is probably a generous number considering some of them had already gone home. Can't imagine WP made money yesterday.



That looks sweet!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 25, 2014)

Its not the West, but there are places in the East (okay, maybe its only in Eastern Canada) with prime 100% open terrain that are closing lack of paying customer. The best example is Mont Miller in Murdochville in the Gaspé Peninsula which had 100% of its runs open on its closing weekend at Easter. No snowmaking, all natural plus they got another foot of snow this week. There are a few others that I can think of like Smokey Mountain in Labrador, but even if there is snow, its hard to get people interested later in the season.


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 25, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> Its not the West, but there are places in the East (okay, maybe its only in Eastern Canada) with prime 100% open terrain that are closing lack of paying customer. The best example is Mont Miller in Murdochville in the Gaspé Peninsula which had 100% of its runs open on its closing weekend at Easter. No snowmaking, all natural plus they got another foot of snow this week. There are a few others that I can think of like Smokey Mountain in Labrador, but even if there is snow, its hard to get people interested later in the season.



Most resorts are relying on out-of-towners to drive business and people generally, aside from the die-hards, aren't planning ski trips in April.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

Rock on and keep calm with the diehards!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

Alta is going one more weekend after this; Snowbird until Memorial Day.  You can ski Snowbird for $42 when you show them your expired season pass at another resort.


----------



## abc (Apr 26, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> aside from the die-hards, aren't planning ski trips in April.


That's not entirely true.

I haven't always been such a die-hard. I used to be your typical 1 week plus a couple weekend a season kind of "casual skier". Yet I almost always do one of my weekend in April. Reason being I got Good Friday off. So it was a 3 day weekend for me on Easter weekend. 

And like what I did this year, I had also on occasion took the preceding Thursday or following Monday off to make a mini-vacation out of it. Or even the entire week prior to Easter out west (because of uncertain condition/open status on the east)

It had always annoyed me to no end that so many mountains either close entirely, or scale back open terrain still having tons of coverage! Even this year, with twice weekly storms, both Copper and Winter Park, the 2 western resort on my pass, closes mid-week right after Easter (not to mention Copper closing the entire back bowl the week PRIOR to Easter) which really crammed my style!  

I know a lot of people fear the spring slush. But that's definitely a skill/tactic thing that can be turn 180 degree to be enjoyed! 

I do understand "other activities" can be a factor. But there're also a lot of us whose "other activity" are well... more skiing! (more seriously, I have bad spring allergy so I can't start any of my summer activity until after Memorial Day... hence more skiing through May if possible!)

In short, there's definitely un-tapped potential for Spring skiing in the month of April. Condition permitting, that is. But it's such a vicious cycle that mountains closes early with tons of snow around so people stop planning for skiing trips in April altogether! And the mountain blame people for not planning trips so they lose money and have to close regardless of amount of snow around.


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 26, 2014)

Has anyone been skiing Sugarbush?  I skinned Mt Ellen today and it was surprisingly great, but I don't like much sitting on lifts in the rain.  I want to get out there with my son 1 more time--thinking tomorrow may work.  Got tickets to burn quite honestly too... hoping for 1 last sunny day next week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

pcampbell said:


> Has anyone been skiing Sugarbush?  I skinned Mt Ellen today and it was surprisingly great, but I don't like much sitting on lifts in the rain.  I want to get out there with my son 1 more time--thinking tomorrow may work.  Got tickets to burn quite honestly too... hoping for 1 last sunny day next week.



Unfortunately this time of year you have to ski what you get because if you are too picky the season will end before you know it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 26, 2014)

pcampbell said:


> Has anyone been skiing Sugarbush?  I skinned Mt Ellen today and it was surprisingly great, but I don't like much sitting on lifts in the rain.  I want to get out there with my son 1 more time--thinking tomorrow may work.  Got tickets to burn quite honestly too... hoping for 1 last sunny day next week.



Sugarbush is weekends only after tomorrow 4/27 (conditions permitting).


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 27, 2014)

Sugarloaf is closing May 4th per their daily update.  New England will be down to Killington and Jay after the 4th  as it looks now.


----------



## EPB (Apr 27, 2014)

Wildcat is planning to reopen next weekend, per its website.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 27, 2014)

eastern powder baby said:


> Wildcat is planning to reopen next weekend, per its website.



I was there today. The upper mountain had about 5" of fresh snow, but other than that was toast due to their crippled snow making. They won't be able to run the summit quad next weekend.

Base depths on the lower mountain are much better. Polecat looks good off the Tomcat (for now). Middle Lynx is getting very thin but Lower Lynx is good. They'd have to do a lot of snow farming to reopen Lynx. Most of the trails off of the Bobcat Triple look good. Alley Cat was the only one in questionable shape.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Word is Killington is going Fri, Sat. Sun. only after next weekend (conditions permitting of course).


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Sugarbush is weekends only after tomorrow 4/27 (conditions permitting).



Got it. Hit up The bush yesterday and it was decent.  Some new snow early. Got somewhat mushy towards the EOD but still fun. If you can almost still glide on the Traverse over to Steins it's all good  wish I had some fatter boards but still fun.  I have 1 quad ticket left and I think they'll be open to use it.


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 28, 2014)

Hard not to respect that decision to close mid week (both K and bush).  They are prob losing money now (?).


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 28, 2014)

pcampbell said:


> Hard not to respect that decision to close mid week (both K and bush).  They are prob losing money now (?).



They are losing money now


----------



## Vortex (Apr 28, 2014)

I was at Wildcat on Sat with Terry. It was ncp up to tower 4, mix to  from tower 4 to 8, after that it was snowing pretty hard.  The lower mountain was much better.  I had a great day  Went 9 till 1.  Surprised how many runs  we got in.   We were soaked by mid day.  Plan is to go to the loaf for the weekend, but if plans change I will go back to the cat.   Worth the trip.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 28, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> They are losing money now



Opening at this time of year is about selling season passes and not day tickets.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 28, 2014)

It'll be interesting to see who, if any, survive the predicted deluge this week. I pray the Susquehanna stays within its banks, paid my flooding dues, twice.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2014)

With the Loaf announcing closing this weekend & Jay saying they'll operate to Mothers Day (the following weekend) I think it's a pretty sure bet that Killington will be the last man standing. Of course that would only be true if they open the weekend after Mothers Day as it's rumored they'll be going Fri.-Sun. only after this coming weekend.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> With the Loaf announcing closing this weekend & Jay saying they'll operate to Mothers Day (the following weekend) I think it's a pretty sure bet that Killington will be the last man standing. Of course that would only be true if they open the weekend after Mothers Day as it's rumored they'll be going Fri.-Sun. only after this coming weekend.



I am sure that K town will continue just because!  I am pretty sure Jay could but - they are probably wanting to switch to summer operations.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 28, 2014)

Monday morning "who's left" list. A possible 8 for this weekend. 4 in Quebec and 5 in New England. 3 open daily, 3 maybe for the weekend, 3 looking beyond this weekend.

*May Skiing : Eastern Closing Thread 2013-14 Part 5*
8http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/may-skiing-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part-5/


----------



## MadPatSki (May 1, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> Monday morning "who's left" list. A possible 8 for this weekend. 4 in Quebec and 5 in New England. 3 open daily, 3 maybe for the weekend, 3 looking beyond this weekend.
> 
> *May Skiing : Eastern Closing Thread 2013-14 Part 5*
> 8http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/may-skiing-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part-5/



I just updated the blog post. The number is down to 7 hoping to open this weekend.

First word from one of the three tentatives for the weekend. Weather is  pretty wet for the next few days. Wildcat will not reopen this weekend  and are done for the season. News on a confirmation (or not) on Sugarbush and Sutton might happen  later today.


----------



## skiur (May 1, 2014)

K will be operating FRI-SUN only starting tomorrow.  Too bad cause next week is a really nice looking forecast, Last year they didnt end mid week until the middle of May.


----------



## yeggous (May 1, 2014)

Wildcat threw in the towel. They will not open this weekend.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadPatSki (May 1, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat threw in the towel. They will not open this weekend.



That what I said about 3 hours earlier.


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> I just updated the blog post. The number is down to 7 hoping to open this weekend.
> 
> First word from one of the three tentatives for the weekend. Weather is  pretty wet for the next few days. Wildcat will not reopen this weekend  and are done for the season. News on a confirmation (or not) on Sugarbush and Sutton might happen  later today.





yeggous said:


> Wildcat threw in the towel. They will not open this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app





MadPatSki said:


> That what I said about 3 hours earlier.



Yup you did!  Unfortunately is was included with other things and they probably focused on the open part!  :beer:


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 1, 2014)

Sugarbush will open this weekend.$50 lift ticket will include a round of golf.$50 golf round will include a lift ticket.Bring all your toys,girls and boys.


----------



## Puck it (May 1, 2014)

dlague said:


> Yup you did!  Unfortunately is was included with other things and they probably focused on the open part!  :beer:




Yup up and let the sniping start.


----------



## Smellytele (May 1, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Sugarbush will open this weekend.$50 lift ticket will include a round of golf.$50 golf round will include a lift ticket.Bring all your toys,girls and boys.



Ski to 3 then hit the links to 7:30.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 2, 2014)

Mont Sutton is out with the forecast this weekend. I've update my blog list, but I also added a new post with all 6 confirmation, lifts, # trails, prices, etc.
May It, No Ski It : Eastern Closing Thread 2013-14 – Part 5 1/2

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014/05/02/may-it-no-ski-it-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part-5-12/


----------



## steamboat1 (May 5, 2014)

There is no lift serviced skiing in New England this week until Fri.

Killington re-opens Fri.(hasn't announced a closing date), Jay re-opens Sat. & will close for the season Sun.

(conditions permitting of course)


----------



## MadPatSki (May 5, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> There is no lift serviced skiing in New England this week until Fri.
> 
> Killington re-opens Fri.(hasn't announced a closing date), Jay re-opens Sat. & will close for the season Sun.
> 
> (conditions permitting of course)



Yep, I saw that yesterday on their site. It is that time again....what are my options for next weekend?

Oh Mother!!!  The sun is out after a gray and wet weekend.

No liftserved midweek for the public. (the lift is spinning at MSS everyday for a ski camp)

Jay and MSS are weekends only and done on Mothers' Day.
Kmart - Fri-Sun as long as possible. 

Oh Mother !!! Eastern Closing Thread 2013-14 Part 6
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014/05/05/oh-mother-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part-6/


----------



## MadPatSki (May 13, 2014)

What a great weekend!!!

Who is hanging on?
Who is over?

MSS and Jay said they were done. A couple of feet (5-8') of base left at MSS and they could probably push for an extra weekend like they did last season, however the skiers haven't showed up much with the iffy weather on most weekends this Spring.

Killington said it was going as long as snow. Will they make it to June? I personally think it is a long shot (5%), slightly over 50% for Memorial day weekend.

Hang Over !!! Eastern Closing Thread 2013-14 – Part 7
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014/05/12/hang-over-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part-7/


----------



## pcampbell (May 13, 2014)

In a no-ski funk.  I rode my bike   half way up Mt Ellen yesterday.  It wasn't that fun. Plenty of snow up top but you will be hiking quite a bit to ski it.


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> What a great weekend!!!
> 
> Who is hanging on?
> Who is over?
> ...



Well we were there for Jay Peaks last day, while some of the best weather arrived after we left - it was fun to get the turns in!  Man, I love this sport!

We are anticipating a Killington trip this weekend - potentially Saturday.


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 13, 2014)

Sadly this weekends weather might knock Killington out too.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well we were there for Jay Peaks last day, while some of the best weather arrived after we left - it was fun to get the turns in!  Man, I love this sport!
> 
> We are anticipating a Killington trip this weekend - potentially Saturday.


 We overlapped again this weekend. I was at MSS on Saturday and Jay on Sunday. Kmart is on the radar, but I need to find a time where I can get away from stuff here in Ottawa.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sadly this weekends weather might knock Killington out too.


I've seen them run lift in the rain in May before. It is still a bit early and forecast can change. Friday and Sunday aren't as terrible as Saturday forecast, but looks like some rain is going to fall.


----------



## Cornhead (May 14, 2014)

I'm hoping they can survive till the weekend of the 24th, if not, today at A Basin will be my last of the 2013-2014 season. 24", 4 days, and Winter conditions is not a bad way to exit.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 14, 2014)

Abasin just announced they are extending to the weekend of the 8th, and will keep extending as long as their is enough snow and interest in skiing


----------



## Cornhead (May 14, 2014)

First chair Tuesday, bombing a few groomers first thing in the morning with that stunning view before me made me feel as if I were in Nature's cathedral, there's nothing on the East that compares, the view from Wildcat is close, but the Rockies are in another league.

Spent some time on the deck of the Black Mountain lodge watching SP prep the East Wall. They hike up from the base, set charges to insure stability prior to opening. I didn't ski the East Wall, bum knee, and being terribly out of shape are my excuses, hopefully I'll geJt a chance next year.
View attachment 12613
View of the East Wall from the deck

View attachment 12614
You can see SP's tracks, and the slide paths of their charges.


Cathedral Rockies


Breakfast

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (May 14, 2014)

Lunch, actually I think it'll be the other way around. Flying home at 1AM tomorrow morning, two lay overs, hope I don't fall asleep in the airports. I almost fell asleep in the sauna yesterday.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (May 14, 2014)

My little buddy I'm leaving behind, Spaceman. Look forward to seeing him, oh yeah, and my Son too, next Winter. Cat Karma came through big time on this trip!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 14, 2014)

Who would've thought a black cat would bring so much good luck?


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 14, 2014)

Man do I love breakfast.Scotty?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2014)

Breakfast and lunch looing great. have fin today Cornhed. i need to live in CO.


----------



## abc (May 14, 2014)

skinewhere said:


> who would've thought a black cat would bring so much good luck?


lol!


----------



## Cornhead (May 14, 2014)

Having a cup o joe at the Black Mt Lodge, here's what the East Wall looks like today.

Calling for 1-3" today. Breakfast was yummy and gummie, looking forward to lunch! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Breakfast and lunch looing great. have fin today Cornhed. i need to live in CO.



Ah I got it!

Breakfast and lunch looking great. have fun today Cornhed. i need to live in CO


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2014)

Uuummmm abasin!


----------



## Cornhead (May 14, 2014)

You'll have to forgive the TR in the closings thread, must be something I ate.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2014)

I was somewhat dissappointed last weekend when I saw that MSS still had 5-8' of snow and were still planning to end their season last Sunday. Just off the press, the snow is still there and they decided to re-open for Canadian longweekend. I'm happy, because I couldn't go skiing this weekend, but I'm free on Monday.
Hang On, I’m not done yet !!! Eastern Closing Thread 2013-14 – Part 7 1/2

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014...yet-eastern-closing-thread-2013-14-part-7-12/


----------



## .squirrely. (May 17, 2014)

looks like the end for k town.  did they not make as much snow this year on superstar or was it the heat wave we had this week and last?


----------



## Tin (May 17, 2014)

Just watched the Superstar cam. 2 people on the chair and 3 came down in about 30 seconds. $54 to ski one trail with walking required?


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 17, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> We overlapped again this weekend. I was at MSS on Saturday and Jay on Sunday. Kmart is on the radar, but I need to find a time where I can get away from stuff here in Ottawa.



Pardon my ignorance.....MSS?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2014)

http://www.montsaintsauveur.com/en/


----------



## steamboat1 (May 17, 2014)

Driving up to K with a friend later this afternoon on the assumption tomorrow will be the last day of skiing. Whatever it is it is. Ticket price doesn't matter to us since we both have passes. I just hope it's good tailgating weather.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 17, 2014)

.squirrely. said:


> looks like the end for k town.  did they not make as much snow this year on superstar or was it the heat wave we had this week and last?



They didn't make as much snow. The snowmaking budget was blown early due to all the resurfacing they had to do with the January thaw & the several rain freeze cycles we had this year. In previous years they made a snowmaking push in March. That didn't happen this year.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 17, 2014)

.squirrely. said:


> looks like the end for k town.  did they not make as much snow this year on superstar or was it the heat wave we had this week and last?



I didn't ski at K last year, but I know that MSS didn't make as much as  last year. 

I have an impression that K was gunning for June 1 last year.  I skied at K on April 29 and I wrote (not published yet - still need to choose the pics) on my TR that  they didn't have as much snow as in the good old days of June skiing and  I would be very surprise if they would make in to June. That was 3  weeks ago before the heatwave. 

Last year's heat wave hit on the week  before they closed. MSS was thinking of going pass May 19 last season,  but they lost a lot of snow in that year.

Here is what MSS looked like last May 19 : http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/05/20/mt-st-sauveur-qc-may-19-2013-encore-there-is-still-skiing/


----------



## steamboat1 (May 17, 2014)

It's official.


*Conditions*

*Saturday, May 17, 2014*

_2:56 pm 05/17/14--_"We're down to just Superstar trail  folks and it looks like Sunday, May 18, 2014 will be day 199 on snow and  the last of the 2013/14 season."


----------



## Bostonian (May 17, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> It's official.
> 
> 
> *Conditions*
> ...




And... as according to my 3:16pm email:

"*Greetings, Drifters! *

What’s that, the fat lady? She may be singing in our honor, but nonetheless, she has spoken. It looks like Sunday, May 18, 2014 will be day 199 on snow and the last of the 2013/14 season. 
Come get your final turns in as we wrap up the longest season in the East, but be aware, skiing and riding is for experts only. Late season conditions exist and walking is required, learn more.
*Winter Is Coming Back…"

*It's over for K..


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 17, 2014)

Just read that on their facebook page as well. Sucks they are calling it one day short of 200


----------



## fbrissette (May 18, 2014)

Officially ended my season today.  Had to earn my turns up at Jay, but there is plenty good snow left.


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Officially ended my season today.  Had to earn my turns up at Jay, but there is plenty good snow left.



Nice!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## MadPatSki (May 18, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Officially ended my season today.  Had to earn my turns up at Jay, but there is plenty good snow left.



Liftserved tomorrow for me then earn turns in May, June and hopefully July.


----------



## Cannonball (May 18, 2014)

When does this season officially end and the next one start?  If you earn turns in July is that this season or next?  I'll be in skiing Chile in August. Which season is that?


----------



## abc (May 18, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> When does this season officially end and the next one start?  If you earn turns in July is that this season or next?  I'll be in skiing Chile in August. Which season is that?


I call that THIS season! 

But that's just me. I always think of winter as Jan-March, though can be stretch as late as one wishes. Nov/December are mostly WROD and doesn't count in my book. (sure, resorts make their money in December. But for me, if trees aren't open, it's not REAL skiing. How often that happens before the New Year?)


----------



## slatham (May 21, 2014)

I think the best definition is "The ski season extends from the first skiable snowfall (snowmaking) to the last skiable snow". So July is last season. 

Chile is neither as its a different season altogether.....

Just my opinion.


----------



## Cornhead (May 21, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'll be in skiing Chile in August. Which season is that?


Lucky bastard! Have fun, it was about 75° and muggy as Hell the day I returned from CO, I was missing the 14° I left behind immediately.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadPatSki (May 21, 2014)

I didn't update Ski Mad World's blog on the Eastern Closing Thread. I've been busy plus I'm waiting to see if it is really the end of liftserve in the East. MSS was suppose to close the previous weekend, but extended for an extra weekend. Some people mentioned that it wasn't impossible for them to spin again this coming weekend, but if the forecast is iffy (regardless of the amount of snow left), they won't.

As it stands, K stopped on Sunday May 18 and MSS stopped on Monday May 19, Victoria Day.




slatham said:


> I think the best definition is "The ski season extends from the first skiable snowfall (snowmaking) to the last skiable snow". So July is last season.
> 
> Chile is neither as its a different season altogether.....
> 
> Just my opinion.



Agree. If you are skiing in the Northern Hemisphere, the ski season would be from October to September, however I've skied fresh snow in August before (Alps and Mt Hood). Timberline's Summer season ends on Labor weekend.

The Summer could be fit in any seasons like the Southern Hemisphere one as it is often in preparation for the next season.

For the record, for my personal stats, my season are from first tracks in October (WROD or fresh snow) to September.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2014)

[h=2]2014 Summer Ski & Ride Season - June 6-8, June 13-15, & June 20-22, 2014[/h] [h=3]_Further extensions dependent on conditions_[/h] A-Basin has received over 440" of snow during the 2013-14 season, so we're staying open! Stay tuned to this page for details about ticket prices, skier services, and... possible further extensions! 
 [h=3]A-Basin will be CLOSED Monday through Thursday starting June 2. The mountain will REOPEN for skiing and riding on the following Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays: June 6-8, June 13-15 & June 20-22, 2014 from 8:30 am - 2:30 pm.[/h]


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 19, 2014)

A-basin just called it. They'll be open June 20-22 and that will be the end of the season

At least I'll get to say I've skied in the summer

241 days of being open is not too shabby


----------

